# Das Anthem - Aufzucht und Pflege



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Wochen hatte sich an meinem Fully eine Gewindehülse aus der Carbonwippe gelöst. Da in der Hülse noch die mit Schraubensicherung eingesetzte Hinterbaubefestigung saß, war es mir nicht möglich die Wippe auszubauen, ohne sie zu zerstören. Damit war mein über alles geliebtes Fully zum Tode verurteilt, da Ersatzteile nicht mehr erhältlich sind. 

Also musste was neues her. Nach langer Suche und auch Beratung hier im Forum, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-stereo-120-race-oder-giant-anthem-sx.822526/#post-14133971, ist es ein Giant Anthem SX Advanced von 2016 geworden.

Nun wären wir ja keine Biker und Schrauber, wenn jedes Rad so perfekt aufgebaut wäre, dass es daran nichts mehr anzupassen gäbe. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass ich nicht der einzige hier im Forum bin, der so ein Teil fährt. Darum denke ich, dass es nicht schlecht wäre, einen Fred zu eröffnen, in dem man sich austauschen kann, seien es jetzt Erfahrungen, Tuning oder Verbesserungen. 

Fangen wir also an:

Zuerst mein neues Baby:




 

Und dann gleich zwei Themen:


Felgen. Am Advanced sind Carbonfelgen verbaut. Leider mit nur 21mm Maulweite, das ist m. M. nach für Reifenbreiten zwischen 2.2 und 2,5 zu schmal. Was meint ihr : austauschen oder behalten?
Verstellhebel der Sattelstütze. Da sind wir im o. a. Fred gerade dabei zu diskutieren, ich versuche das mal rüberzuziehen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich fahre auf 21 mm Felgen Reifen wie die Magic Mary. Das klappt für mich aber nur, wenn ich beim Luftdruck in vernünftigen bereichen bleibe. 
1,6 bar ist da die unterste Grenze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Dann hat sich die Frage schon fast erledigt. Ich fahre die RaceKing RaceSport mit 1,4 vorne und 1,8-1,9 hinten. Wenn sich da der Luftdruck leicht nach unten ändert, kann es bei schlauchlos schon Ärger geben. Unter 1.5 hinten wird es allerdings auch auch breiten Felgen mit 25mm Maulweite schon schwammig.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

@schoeppi

@Florent29

@hnx

Thema Hebel: Danke für die Alternativen. Ich denke ich nehme den Bontrager/Trek Hebel. Wenn ich denn die Sattelstütze behalten sollte. Bisher habe ich sie nicht gebraucht. Was allerdings nicht aussagekräftig ist: Wenn man keine hat, kann man sie auch nicht ausprobieren um festzustellen ob man sie denn braucht.

@jim_morrison
Schön wäre wenn du nach ein paar Ausfahrten mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht erstellen könntest...

Das mache ich gerne... Samstag kommt die erste größere und da sind auch ein paar SingleTrails drin...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

@schoeppi

Jetzt habe ich doch die vermaledeite SRAM 11fach am Ratt. Der Händler hat mir das serienmäßige 32er Blatt gegen ein 30er getauscht. Damit komme ich das hoch, was ich sonst auch hochgekommen bin, nur eine Tacken anstrengender. Oben herum fehlt mir nix. Die Gangsprünge betreffend kann ich bis jetzt noch nichts sagen, zu wenig hm.
Ansonsten komme ich ganz gut zurecht. Der Hebel nervt, mir fehlen die Shimano Funktionen. Außerdem ist er mir nur im Wege. Weiß jemand ob der gegen Shimano tauschbar ist? Bevor ich jetzt das Forum durchsuche...


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Isser nicht.
Du musst dir den anders einstellen, dann gehts gut.
Bisschen weg vom Griff, den Daumenhebel fast waagerecht.
Gewöhnste dich schnell dran.
Mit 30er Blatt geht schon ziemlich viel, das sollte reichen.
Zur Not, und wenn die Kasse es hergibt, Leonardi hat ne neue Kassette draussen, 9-45.
Schöner abgestimmt wie die E13 wie ich finde. Und günstiger.

Achso, und lass die Carbon-Felgen bloss drauf, genauso wie die Bereifung.
Das funzt hervorragend so und passt perfekt um Charakter der Bikes.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Es täte mir ja auch leid die Carbonfelgen zu tauschen. Nur sind 21mm wirklich schmal. Bin ich früher mal gefahren und den Umstieg auf 25mm habe selbst ich gemerkt. Der Nobby Nick vorne scheint seine Lebensaufgabe darin zu sehen, Steine aufzusammeln um sie dann gegen den Rahmen zu schleudern. Hab ich noch nie gesehen, so ein Trommelfeuer. Der kommt ganz bestimmt runter, außerdem finde ich ihn zu schmal, um mal den Charakter des Bikes herzuholen. Da schreibe ich dann gleich noch was dazu. Muss gerade mit meiner Frau shoppen gehen..


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Hm, ich fahr die Reifenkombi auf dem Trance, mit M1700. Ok, die sind 22.5 breit.
Ich find das ideal, das grippt und bremst und rollt hervorragend.
Habe auch schon versuche mit Maxxis Minions gemacht in 2.3, das ging nur schwerer zu treten,
sonst aber nix.
Kann aber auch sein, dass meine fahrerischen Fähigkeit nicht ausreichen um solche Reifen zu nutzen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

An Reifen habe ich irgendwann vor Jahren mal aufgehört andere zu fahren als die RaceKing. Die decken mein ganzes Repertoire an Wegen und fahrerischem Können ab, was da sind Touren auf Forst- und Waldwegen mit jedem Singletrail der sich gerade anbietet bis gut Grade 2. Deshalb reicht mir das Anthem auch locker aus und das Trance, welches ich auch gefahren bin, wäre weit über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Matsch oder weiches Terrain kommen eher selten vor, zumindest nicht geplant. Von daher bringt mir die sicherlich gute serienmäßige Reifenkombi keine Vorteile. 
Der RaceKing baut recht voluminös und hoch auf, lässt sich komfortabel fahren und ist recht leicht. Wenn es den noch in 2.4 geben würde, wäre das genial. So was suche ich gerade noch. 
Bleibt immer noch die Frage ob ich die Felgen jetzt wechseln soll oder nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Nö, lass die mal drauf.
Ist doch Top-Ware.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Mal was anderes noch: hat schon jemand versucht die 120 mm Federweg vorne auf 140mm aufzubohren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Da bekommste nen gruseligen Trittwinkel, das würde ich lassen.
Der ist ja so schon flacher als beim normalen Anthem.
Wenn, dann kann man sowas mit ner Revelation mit Absenkung oder ner Fox Talas machen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe eine nagelneue 26er Revelation 150 DPA hier. Müsste jetzt nur noch herausfinden ob die DPA Einheit der 26er in die 650er reinpasst, was an sich möglich sein sollte. Dann würde ich das probieren. So viel Arbeit ist das ja nicht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Da bekommste nen gruseligen Trittwinkel, das würde ich lassen.
> Der ist ja so schon flacher als beim normalen Anthem.


Wieso sollte der sich ändern. Deine Sitzposition ändert sich absolut ja garnicht, nur relativ. Und da kannst ein oder zwei  Spacer rausnehmen. Anschließend hat sich deine Sitzposition dann absolut *und* relativ geändert .


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Ne, da liegst du falsch.

2cm mehr Höhe an der Gabel, also UNTER dem Steuerrohr macht ca. 1 Grad beim Trittwinkel aus.
Vergleiche mal die Geodaten Anthem zu Anthem SX.

Die Cockpithöhe kannst du ausgleichen, das stimmt, den Trittwinkel aber nicht.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Hab noch was gefunden. Am Rahmen/Hinterbau kommt es zu einer Scheuerstelle durch die dort verlegte Bremsleitung.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ne, da liegst du falsch.
> 
> 2cm mehr Höhe an der Gabel, also UNTER dem Steuerrohr macht ca. 1 Grad beim Trittwinkel aus.
> Vergleiche mal die Geodaten Anthem zu Anthem SX.
> ...




Also noch mal von vorne:
Ich sitze auf'm Radl. Dann kommt ein Bordstein, den fahre ich hoch. Was hat sich geändert? Das Radl ist um die Bordsteinhöhe nach hinten gekippt. Meine Sitzposition hat sich also relativ zur Straße geändert. Absolut aber hat sich meine Position zum Rad nicht geändert: ich selbst sitze noch genauso wie vorher. Wenn ich jetzt meine Gabel unterhalb des Steuerrohres verändere, kippe ich um den Betrag der Änderung nach vorne oder nach hinten - je nach dem ob ich kürze oder verlängere - genau wie mit dem Bordstein, meine Position zur Aufstandsfläche ändert sich, nicht aber meine Position zum Rad.
Erst wenn ich jetzt die Höhe oberhalb des Steuerrohres ändere, also die Lenkerhöhe ändere, ändere ich auch alle anderen Parameter. Oder?

Das mit der Winkeländerung ist klar, die kann man im Internet nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Bikegeo:  http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Erst wenn ich jetzt die Höhe oberhalb des Steuerrohres ändere, also die Lenkerhöhe ändere, ändere ich auch alle anderen Parameter. Oder?



Nein, du änderst damit nur die Position deines Oberkörpers, nicht aber den Trittwinkel.
Durch ein Anheben des Bikes unter dem Steuerrohr kippst du das Rad nach hinten, soweit klar.
Da du aber weiterhin beide Räder auf der Ebene hast (im Gegensatz zum Bordstein) verändern sich dadurch alle Winkel,
auch der Sitzwinkel.

Das kommt auch raus wenn du die Tabelle fütterst.
Ausserdem merkt mans beim Fahren.
Ich hab sowas mit meinem 29er Trance gemacht.
Serie 120, dann ne Revelation verbaut mit 140/110.
Das war gut, besser hoch und lustiger runter.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Laut SRAM's Ersatzteilliste sollte ein Umbau der DPA Einheit einer 26" Gabel in eine 650er Gabel ohne Probs möglich sein.

https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...t/files/techdocs/2016_rockshox_spc_revb_0.pdf


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Mach doch mal langsam, fahr erstmal so!

Das ist kein AM, eher ein Short-Travel Trail Bike.
Das ist wirklich lustig so wies ist, las dich mal drauf ein.
Auch nicht zu soft abstimmen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich hab sowas mit meinem 29er Trance gemacht.
> Serie 120, dann ne Revelation verbaut mit 140/110.
> Das war gut, besser hoch und lustiger runter.


Hab ich bei meinem alten 120er Fully auch gemacht, 150er Revelation DPA 150/120 eingebaut. War super, genau wie du gesagt hast.



schoeppi schrieb:


> Da du aber weiterhin beide Räder auf der Ebene hast (im Gegensatz zum Bordstein) verändern sich dadurch alle Winkel,
> auch der Sitzwinkel.


Das blicke ich im Moment noch nicht. Ich zeichne mir das auf, ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte. Vielleicht komme ich dann dahinter.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mach doch mal langsam, fahr erstmal so!
> 
> Das ist kein AM, eher ein Short-Travel Trail Bike.
> Das ist wirklich lustig so wies ist, las dich mal drauf ein.
> Auch nicht zu soft abstimmen.



Mache ich auch. Bin nur ein wenig theoretisch unterwegs...


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem alten 120er Fully auch gemacht, 150er Revelation DPA 150/120 eingebaut. War super, genau wie du gesagt hast.



Glaub ich dir!
Aber das war auch ein anderes Bike von der Grundauslegung her, so wie mein Trance 29.
Von dem gibts ja auch ein SX mit 20mm mehr ab Werk, als 27.5er.
Das hab ich aktuell.

Dein Anthem ist ja schon aufgebohrt, noch mehr würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## schoeppi (25. Oktober 2016)

Mal noch ein ganz blöder Vorschlag:
solltest du zu dem Schluss kommen doch nicht 1-fach fahren zu wollen könnten wir ggf. über einen Tausch nachdenken.
Ich hab 2x11 XT und bin auch noch nicht sicher ob ich das fahren will.
Nur mal so ins Unreine gesprochen....


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Oktober 2016)

Nö, lass man. Ist schon keine blöde Idee von dir, mach dir man keinen Kopp. Sollte ich mich entschließen das 1x11 Gelerch rauszuwerfen, dann würde ich 2x10 einbauen. Davon habe ich hier noch massig Schaltwerke, Kurbeln, Zahnkränze, Ritzel, Shifter usw., eben alles was das Herz begehrt. Ist für mich immer noch das effizienteste.
Erst einmal wird aber 1x11 gefahren. Muss meine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (30. Oktober 2016)

Die ersten aussagekräftigen km und hm sind gefahren - http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=doiqnqrqvesygega - , die Spannung ist einer tiefenentspannten Gelassenheit gewichen. Das Teil tut was es soll, es fährt. Und das ganz hervorragend. Einfach geil.

Nachher gibt es mehr, im Nachbarort ist Bauernmarkt, da muss ich jetzt hin shoppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (30. Oktober 2016)

Respekt 

Bestätigt mich darin das ich mir auch besser ein Anthem gekauft hätte statt eines Trance. Habe heute nur 58km und 1000hm geschafft in 4 Stunden. Aber mehr wäre bei mir heute auch nicht gegangen .


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Oktober 2016)

Der Herbst hält unverkennbar Einzug. Heute, Samstag, war es neblig trüb mit Aussicht auf späteren Sonnenschein und es nieselte ein wenig. Da hat man den Wald fast für sich alleine. Ideale Voraussetzungen für einen ungestörten Trip.







Die ersten Fahreindrücke sind schon mal positiv. Ob man sich auf dem Ratt geometrisch wohlfühlt oder nicht, ist eine persönliche Angelegenheit und wird hier nicht betrachtet. Ich gehe bei meiner Beschreibung davon aus, dass es passt wie ein Maßanzug oder ein paar Schuhe und das ohne Kunstgriffe bei der Einstellung des Cockpits. Hier sollten grundsätzlich nur wenige Handgriffe und cm nötig sein um die richtige Sitzposition zu finden. Nur dann kann ich mich auf viele schmerzfreie Stunden ungetrübten Fahrgenusses freuen.

Bei meiner Physis, 172/83cm Schrittlänge, hat mir der M-Rahmen des Anthem nach Einstellen der Sitzhöhe und Sattelneigung ohne weitere Veränderungen gepasst. Dabei sitzt der Sattel mittig auf der ungekröpften Stütze. Die verbaute Vorbaulänge von 70mm und die 30mm Spacer darunter habe ich ohne Änderungen übernommen. Nur der Lenker wurde gegen einen Carbonlenker gleicher Breite mit 10mm Rise und 12° Backsweep getauscht. Damit entspricht das Cockpit in den Abmessungen fast auf den Millimeter genau dem bisherigen. Auch die Position des Körpers in Relation zum Geläuf ist stimmig.


*Rahmen:*
Optisch kann ich den Rahmen freiweg als gelungen bezeichnen. Proportionen, Bauteile und Formgebung sind gut designt, ohne Ecken, Kanten und Misstöne. Die Linienführung ist angenehm fließend und schmeicheln schon dem Auge. Da machen auch die leicht geschwungenen Ketten- und Sitzstreben keine Ausnahme. Nichts da, was stört. Die Designer haben einen guten Job gemacht. Auch über die Farbgebung kann man nicht meckern. Ist zwar nicht unbedingt meins, trotzdem angenehm anzusehen. Das Material ist da wo es hingehört, alles hat seinen Platz.

Was ich mir für den Preis allerdings gewünscht hätte, wäre ein Carbon Hinterbau. Das wäre dem Gewicht sehr zuträglich und sollte noch drin sein. Immerhin, das 2017er hat da schon mal eine Carbonwippe.

Sehr gut, die verdeckte Kabelführung. Sauber bis ins Detail verlegt und gut ausgeführt. Da klappert und scheuert nichts. Ein Abkleben des Rahmens an den üblichen Stellen kann man sich fast sparen, ich hab's halt trotzdem gemacht. Nur dem Steuerrohr hätte meiner Meinung ein wenig mehr Aufmerksamkeit der Designer gut getan. Das bringt uns zum Overdrive2 System. Gott sei Dank wurde das mittlerweile so abgeändert, dass auch handelsübliche Federgabeln dort Verwendung finden können. Eine weise Entscheidung. Mit solchen restriktiven Alleinstellungsmerkmalen, das sollte sich doch schon herumgesprochen haben, verscherzt man es sich mit der Kundschaft. Technisch klar ein Schritt zu besserer Stabilität, in der Ausführung jedoch nicht so prickelnd. Auch jetzt noch, in Verbindung des nur mit Distanzhülse zu montierenden Vorbaues, eine eher halbgare Lösung und optisch nicht der Bringer. Irgendwann fliegt der Vorbau raus und es kommt ein breiter von Fouriers dran.



Ohne Schutzmaßnahme kann es hier auf Dauer zu Beschädigungen des Hinterbaues und der Bremsleitung kommen. So geschützt sollte nix passieren


*Fahrwerk: *
Die verbaute 120mm Revelation ist eine alte Bekannte. Die brennt jetzt nicht wirklich ein technisches Feuerwerk an Innovationen ab, tut aber was sie soll und das gut und zuverlässig.

Der Hinterbau mit, nach Werksangabe 100mm Federweg, einige Tests haben zwischen 108 und 111mm gemessen, arbeitet völlig unauffällig. Ich bin mittlerweile bei 190psi bei 75kg angekommen. Damit wippt er während der Fahrt kaum und quittiert Hindernisse kurz und knackig straff. Traktion ist jederzeit und auch im Wiegetritt vorhanden und wird nur durch den verwandten Reifen limitiert. Ein Wegsacken des Hinterbaues an Steigungen, wie in manchen Tests zu lesen, konnte ich nicht feststellen, bin aber auch kein Profi und habe andere Prioritäten. Insgesamt gehört das Fahrwerk eher zu den sportlich straffen. Schließlich ist es gentechnisch ja auch ein XC Bike mit Rennambitionen, welches hier sehr erfolgreich in Richtung Trail aufgebohrt wurde. Muss ich mich auch wieder erst daran gewöhnen nach bisher gefahrenem 150mm/120mm Fahrwerk. Fällt jedoch nicht schwer, da dieser Prozess durch die Bank angenehm verläuft.

Bergauf und in der Ebene läuft das Teil für mich genau so sauber wie bergab und das wirklich richtig gut. Es fährt geradeaus wo es soll, ohne Wanken und Weichen und ist in den Kurven angenehm neutral. Schnell genauso leichtfüssig, wie langsam richtig handzahm. Enge Kurven, schnelle Richtungswechsel, bremsen und beschleunigen, alles kein Problem, kein Kippen oder Ausbrechen. In der Tat kein „intelligentes“ Fahrwerk dass sich seinen Weg selbst sucht und öfters mal da endet wo es der Fahrer nicht beabsichtigt hat. So wie du das Hindernis ansteuerst, so wird es auch genommen. Super Handling trotz 650er Bereifung und ohne die bekannten Nachteile der 29er Fraktion. Da weine ich dem 26er keine Träne nach, hätte ich nicht gedacht.










 

To be continued


----------



## Faron_Zlay (31. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Radl. Steht auch auf meinem Wunschzettel (da steht so viel). Ich schau mir das hier mal an


----------



## onkeldueres (31. Oktober 2016)

%5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2070744]...4-4wl2yncv528p-img_0068-large.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## onkeldueres (31. Oktober 2016)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2070744]https://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f3/20/2070/2070744-4wl2yncv528p-img_0068-medium.jpg[/URL]
RoRo vorne und hinten. Damit wirds flink und super wendig. Ach ja 2.25er
Und 1x11 mit nem 32 er Blatt reicht in der Regel aus. Bei uns in Altenberg/Odenthal gehts bis 25/26% steil hoch. 
Empfehlung von mir. Änder erst mal gar nix. Das Bike ist nach ner kurzen Gewöhnung echt geil als Trailbike.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. November 2016)

Altenberg/Odenthal, da bin ich auch mal rumgestolpert als ich noch beruflich unterwegs war. 



onkeldueres schrieb:


> Und 1x11 mit nem 32 er Blatt reicht in der Regel aus. Bei uns in Altenberg/Odenthal gehts bis 25/26% steil hoch.


Und nein, ein 32er Blatt reicht mir nicht. Ich habe auf meinem 26er 2x10 mit 22-38 vorne und 11-34 hinten und die brauche ich. Daher muss ich, alle Faktoren einbeziehend, bei 650b und 1x11, vorne ein 28er Blatt und hinten 10-42 fahren um alles das machen zu können was ich vorher auch gemacht habe. Zumindest bei mir ist die wundersame Kräftevermehrung der 1x11 Fahrer noch nicht angekommen.


----------



## schoeppi (1. November 2016)

32er iszt schon ne Ansage für die meissten.
30er geht bei mir, sehr gut mit 9-44.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. November 2016)

30er habe ich jetzt drauf. Entspricht der oben von mir genannten Konstellation mit vorne jetzt 24-38 bei 2x10. Das 28er ist ein Versuch, habe ich bestellt und sollte nächste Woche kommen. Gleichzeitig werde ich die Kurbel austauschen. Ist eine 175er verbaut, da zicken die Knie ein wenig. Kommt also eine 170er rein, so wie ich sie seit Jahren problemlos fahre. Das nur nebenbei, hat mit dem Radl an sich ja nix zu tun.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. November 2016)

*Fortsetzung*


*Gabel*
Zur verbauten RS Revelation RL gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Vielleicht nicht mehr die modernste, dafür steif, zuverlässig, einfach in Handhabung und Wartung. Mir taugt sie, mir passt sie auch gut ins Konzept, ich brauche nicht mehr. 2017 bekommt das SX eine Pike. Wäre für mich jetzt Overkill.
Versuchsweise, weil es in mein Nutzerprofil passt und ich auch neue RS Gabeln erst mal zerlege bevor ich damit fahre, habe ich einen Service durchgeführt. 
Was ich jetzt langsam wirklich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, kann weil es einfach nur noch ärgerlich ist, das ist die mittlerweile unterirdische Fertigung der RS Gabeln. Der grundsätzliche Schmierstoffmangel ist ja schon sprichwörtlich. Als ich diese hier zerlegte rannen aus dem linken Lower Leg 0 Tropfen Öl, aus dem Rechten ein paar und der Ölgehalt der Schaumstoffringe war <0. Die hatten noch nie Öl gesehen und sind genauso trocken wie sie der Zulieferer anlieferte auch eingebaut worden.









Vor ein paar Tagen hatte ich eine Revelation mit verdrehten und in die Schmutzabstreifer eingeklemmten Schaumstoffringen. Davor eine, deren Airshaft war verkantet. Die ließ sich garnicht ein- oder ausfedern. Von den Fräsrückständen und plattgedrehten Dichtungen die ich fast jedesmal finde, reden wir erst garnicht. Der Service hier in Schweinfurt bringt das zwar jedesmal in Ordnung, aber das ist doch kein Zustand. Das kann doch nicht in deren Sinne sein, die Firma irgendwann einmal durch miese Fertigung vor die Wand zu fahren? Oder gar von Fox aufgekauft zu werden. Ich versteh es nicht.









To be continued


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. November 2016)

*Fortsetzung*


*Bremsen *
Als ich heute Morgen aufstand war draußen das beste Wetter. Viel konnte ich zwar nicht sehen, war noch stockeduster, wenigstens regnete es nicht und Frost war auch nicht. Dafür war es leicht windig und etwas wärmer als sonst morgens. Also war klar, es wird regnen. Kurz nach 0600 das Rad geweckt und rausgeschoben und ja, eben es fing an zu nieseln. Später kam dann noch Landregen dazu. Was soll's und ab ging die Post. Da war ich doch froh, dass ich am Abend zuvor noch die originalen SRAM Bremsbeläge gegen KoolStop ausgetauscht hatte. Solange es trocken ist haben die SRAM keine Probleme und machen ihren Job, wehe aber es wird nass. Dann bewegt sich mein Bremsweg auf Öltankerniveau begleitet von ohrebetäubenden Gequieke so als wenn man ein arme Sau absticht. Da spielen KoolStop oder BBB in einer ganz anderen Liga. Deren Geräuschkulisse in feuchten Ambiente ist nur von kurzer Dauer und einigermaßen erträglich. Vor allem aber lässt sich die Bremsleistung von Wasser nur wenig beeindrucken.

Was mir jedoch ebenfalls aufgefallen ist und inzwischen auch geändert wurde: die 170er Bremsscheibe vorne. Ich hab's eigentlich nicht glauben können, als ich das gelesen habe, kannte ich garnicht. Da hat man mit dem Anthem eine richtig gute Plattform geschaffen die problemlos einen breiten Anwendungsbereich abdeckt, von XC über Marathon bis hin zu kommodem Trailgeballer, etwas für das andere Hersteller zwei Räder brauchen und dann baut man der eine 170er Scheibe ein. Versteh ich nicht. Und auch in keinem der von mir gelesenen Berichte, ob im deutschen oder englischen Sprachraum, hat irgendeiner diesen Umstand angesprochen. Herrje, auch ich meinem fortgeschrittenem Alter habe ich keine Probleme mehrere hundert hm am Stück auf kilometerlangen Gefällstrecken  zu vernichten. Da muss ich mich darauf verlassen können die Fuhre jederzeit und unter allen Umständen rechtzeitig zum Stehen zu bringen. Eine 170er Scheibe vorne ist für mich da echt grenzwertig.

Wurde also gegen eine 200er getauscht. Gut, eine 180er hätte es vielleicht auch getan. Das enthebt mich aber, die Bremsleistung betreffend, vollends der Suche und dem Haben-will Faktor nach einer stärkeren Bremse. Überhaupt kann ich der Guide RS nichts schlechtes nachsagen. Bis jetzt habe ich mich, korrekt entlüftet, immer auf sie verlassen können und ich fahre sie in der RSC Ausführung schon seit längerer Zeit an verschiedenen Rädern.


To be continued


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. November 2016)

Es geht unwiderruflich auf den Winter zu:





Heute morgen war es überall weiß. . .

Wer das Foto genauer betrachtet wird eine neue Kurbel und Kettenblatt entdecken





Die ursprünglich verbaute X01 Kurbel hatte ja 175mm Länge, nun sitzt eine baugleiche XX1 mit 170mm an deren Stelle. Das geht deutlich besser für mich. Gleichzeitig wurden Spider und 30er Kettenblatt demontiert und gegen ein ovales 28er Blatt von AbsolutBlack getauscht. Im ersten Moment habe ich keinen großen Unterschied feststellen können, der Wow-Effekt blieb zunächst aus. Nach den ersten 20 Kilometern war jedoch klar, das funzt. Und das richtig gut. Meinem Empfinden nach trittst du runder, der Unterschied zwischen Zug- und Druckphase ist ausgeglichener, insgesamt fühlt sich das System homogenener an und lässt sich angenehmer treten. Als kleinen Nebeneffekt kommt es mir so vor, als ob die unangenehm großen Gangsprünge zumindest einen Teil ihres Schreckens verloren hätten. Das beste: ein Wellnessurlaub für die Knie. Absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## pfs2222 (4. November 2016)

Wenn ich mir den Beitrag sowie einige Kommentare durchlese, frage ich mich ob ich nicht lieber ein Anthem kaufen sollte, statt des eventuell geplanten Trance... immerhin macht Bergab Ballern nur einen relativ kleinen Teil der Tour aus (zumindest zeitlich, emotional ist es eher anders rum). Und ich pedaliere die Anstiege rauf, nix Lifteln. Das 2017er hat ja auch etwas mehr Federweg bekommen...


----------



## Starter77 (4. November 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Beitrag sowie einige Kommentare durchlese, frage ich mich ob ich nicht lieber ein Anthem kaufen sollte, statt des eventuell geplanten Trance... immerhin macht Bergab Ballern nur einen relativ kleinen Teil der Tour aus (zumindest zeitlich, emotional ist es eher anders rum). Und ich pedaliere die Anstiege rauf, nix Lifteln. Das 2017er hat ja auch etwas mehr Federweg bekommen...



Mir geht es ähnlich - nimm das Anthem.  Und falls doch ein Trance dann ein 2016er. Das 2017er ist deutlich abfahrtslastiger.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. November 2016)

Ging mir auch so. Bin ja beide gefahren, das Trance allerdings nicht im Gelände, nur über Straße, Bordsteine und Vorgärten. Mein Profil liegt auch eher auf 70% Tour und trailähnlichen Pfaden und dem Rest mit Trails bis Stufe 2 mit höchstens Stufe 3 Einlagen (http://www.singletrail-skala.de/), also mehr das flowige, weniger das verblockte Hardcore Terrain. Bei 50cm Drops hörts bei mir definitiv und ganz sicher auf. Und das alles bergauf mit Muskelkraft. Genau das deckt m. M. nach das Anthem SX ab mit, ganz klar, strafferem Fahrwerk als das Trance. Das Trance bügelt sicher noch 2 Hausnummern mehr glatt, geht aber deutlich mehr zu AM und Enduro und ist, wie @Starter77 schon sagte in allen Versionen abfahrtslastiger.
Für mich ist das Anthem das Brot-und-Butter Ratt, mit dem ich all das machen kann, was ich machen kann.


----------



## thorsten73 (4. November 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Altenberg/Odenthal, da bin ich auch mal rumgestolpert als ich noch beruflich unterwegs war.
> 
> 
> Und nein, ein 32er Blatt reicht mir nicht. Ich habe auf meinem 26er 2x10 mit 22-38 vorne und 11-34 hinten und die brauche ich. Daher muss ich, alle Faktoren einbeziehend, bei 650b und 1x11, vorne ein 28er Blatt und hinten 10-42 fahren um alles das machen zu können was ich vorher auch gemacht habe. Zumindest bei mir ist die wundersame Kräftevermehrung der 1x11 Fahrer noch nicht angekommen.


echt ne schwierige sache - habe mir jetzt das trance1 gekauft und erst mal vorsorglich die 1x11 demontieren lassen und gegen eine 2-fach ausgetauscht. fahre (noch) viel in den alpen und teilweise auch mehr als 2.000HM / Tag und trotz eines echt guten levels wäre das mit 1x11 unmöglich für mich. auf 28 vorne war mir irgendwie zu unsicher, hab erst mal die 2-fach variante gewählt. mein altes 26er hat 22 vorne und 32 hinten als größtes, da hab ich mich klar oft quälen müssen, aber alles ging damit.

muss aber schon sagen, so ne einfach kurbel (wie auhc bei dir) sieht schon sehr lässig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. November 2016)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> echt ne schwierige sache - habe mir jetzt das trance1 gekauft


2016 oder schon 2017?



thorsten73 schrieb:


> fahre (noch) viel in den alpen und teilweise auch mehr als 2.000HM / Tag und trotz eines echt guten levels wäre das mit 1x11 unmöglich für mich. auf 28 vorne war mir irgendwie zu unsicher, hab erst mal die 2-fach variante gewählt. mein altes 26er hat 22 vorne und 32 hinten als größtes, da hab ich mich klar oft quälen müssen, aber alles ging damit.


Da schreibe ich gleich noch was zu.


----------



## thorsten73 (4. November 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> 2016 oder schon 2017?
> 
> 
> Da schreibe ich gleich noch was zu.


das 2016er für 2700 plus ca 100 euro differenz zur 2-fach kurbel die dann gleich eingebaut wird. wollte unbedingt mehr downhill qualitäten haben. nicht weil ich nur so krass abfahre, aber in den alpen / hochalpin wünsch ich mir einfach mehr spielraum. und die uphill fähigketien sind bei den all mountains ja mittlerweile echt gut. vor allem wohl beim trance1 mit den leichten laufrädern.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. November 2016)

thorsten73 schrieb:


> das 2016er für 2700 plus ca 100 euro differenz zur 2-fach kurbel die dann gleich eingebaut wird.


Da kannste nich meckern.

Zu 1x11.
Für mich ist und bleibt 1x11 eine Krücke und wenn ich sehe mit welcher Gewalt SRAM das System durchprügelt, könnte man tatsächlich den bösen Zungen Glauben schenken, die da behaupten, dass das SRAM nur gemacht habe, weil sie nicht imstande wären einen gescheiten Umwerfer zu bauen. Ich kann das weder bestätigen, noch dementieren, ich habe nie SRAM am Rad gehabt, bis auf jetzt. Und da ist kein Umwerfer mehr dran.
Wenn ich die Kombination mit 10-42er Kassette betrachte, dann habe ich zwischen 1-2, 4-5, 6-7, 9-10 17%ige Gangsprünge und zwischen 10-11 sogar 20%. Ich bin lange Zeit 2x9  mit 11-34 gefahren, da hatte ich auch zwei Sprünge mit 18% drinne. Der Umstieg auf 2x10 mit gleicher Kassette war da schon fast eine Offenbarung, so schön war das abgestuft, du hast immer den richtigen Gang um in deiner Wohlfühlkadenz zu bleiben. Jetzt muss ich mir die 17% antun, ganz zu Schweigen von den echt üblen 20% und darf dafür da noch richtig heftig zahlen.
Das wird sich erst ändern, wenn 1x11 1x15 heißt. Bis das soweit ist, werden die Jungs aber noch einiges zu tun haben . Ritzelbreite, Kettenbreite, Kettenschräglauf usw. um nur einiges zu nennen. Wo wir gerade beim Kettenschräglauf sind, da schert sich offensichtlich kein Mensch mehr drum, am allerwenigsten die Initiatoren. Früher ein echtes Nogo, heute Wurscht und das, wo der bei 1x11 nicht gerade von schlechten Eltern ist.
Die Bandbreite ist auch so ein Thema. Um unten herum das alles zu fahren was ich mit bisher 2x10 gefahren bin, muss ein 28er Blatt her. Oben fehlt dafür dann so ziemlich alles. Nehme ich eine andere Kassette mit größerer Bandbreite, 9-46 zB., muss ich mich mit durch die Bank 17% bis sogar 21%igen Sprüngen quälen. Geht's noch? Selbst bei 1x12 sieht es nicht viel besser aus. Von den exorbitanten Kosten wollen wir garnicht erst reden. Scheint aber auch egal zu sein, Hauptsache es steht 1x11, Eagle oder sowas drauf und man ist in. Und wenn man nicht genug Körner hat um die zu treten, gehört man einfach nicht mehr dazu. Glaubt man der Werbung, sollte aber schon ausreichen das Produkt am Rad zu haben und schon geht man ab wie Schmitts Katze und steht immer auf dem Podest. 
Shimano mag ein wenig spät dran sein, vielleicht haben sie die Sache anfangs auch nicht so ernst genommen, mit ihrer Philosophie der 2x11 Schaltung liegen sie m. M. nach jedoch deutlich besser. 1x11 den Hardcore Profis, die da was mit anfangen können, 2x11 mit gescheiter Abstufung den Bikern wie du und ich, denen nicht gleich die Welt zusammenbricht wenn auf der Brille nicht Dolce Gabbana, auf dem Portemonnaie Louis Vuitton und vorne am Bike nur ein Kettenblatt prangt.
OK, ich habe sie selbst am Ratt. War halt dran als ich es kaufte, freiwillig hätte ich das nicht getan. Seit dem beschäftige ich mich damit und versuche das Beste daraus zu machen. Das ovale 28er Kettenblatt hilft bei den größeren Gangsprüngen im unteren Bereich, der 20%ige oben nervt nach wie vor, die Berge rauf komme ich jetzt, runter muss ich bei 35 Knoten aufhören zu treten, sonst komme ich mit der Kurbel in den Überschallbereich, der Schalthebel ist mir im Wege, egal wo ich ihn hinstelle, Shimano's Instant Release, Multi-Release und 2-Way-Release fehlen an allen Ecken und Kanten, der SRAM Shifter stammt wohl noch aus dem letzten Jahrhundert. Es ist ein Graus.
Trotzdem bleibt sie jetzt erst einmal dran, mit nur einem Hebel zu schalten ist zugegebenermaßen schon geil. Wenn es wirklich nicht mehr geht, kommt ein Umwerfer dran und gut ist.


----------



## thorsten73 (4. November 2016)

ich hätte es auch gerne mal ausprobiert. denke auch, wenn ich nur im mittelgebirge fahre wäre es für mich schon machbar. aber zu lange anstiege und 2000hm plus am tag teilweise - das würde nicht gehen. ich bin fit, dieses jahr fast 70k letztes jahr fast 100k hm in den bergen. 

mein problem war eher, dass der händler mir angeboten hat auf 2fach umzurüsten und er sich direkt die 1fach nimmt und anderweitig verwendung findet - aber logischerweise nur, wenn ungefahren. von daher war nix mit probieren. egal. sieht dann halt nicht ganz so top aus, aber dafür hab ich jetzt "sicher" in den anstiegen und abfahrten. 
ansonsten wäre ich auch bei einem 28er dabeigewesen, hinten hats ja 42 - wäre möglicherweise gegangen. aber ich kenne mich da auch echt viel zu wenig aus, will einfach nur fahren


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. November 2016)

Nicht schlecht. Ich bin jetzt bei 89k hm und 4,5k km hier in Schwarzwald und Pfalz. Da brauche ich aber meine Zeit zu. Mit über 60 ist das nicht mehr so einfach.
Klar, einfach nur fahren will ich auch. Wie heißt es jedoch: vor das Vergnügen haben die Götter den Schweiß gesetzt. Wenn man gescheit fahren will, sollte man sich auch ein wenig mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen.

Sieh dir einmal dieses Rechenprogramm an. Dort gibst du deine Antriebskonstellation ein und schon weißt du, ob es passt. Sozusagen trocken probieren.


----------



## Starter77 (4. November 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ging mir auch so. Bin ja beide gefahren, das Trance allerdings nicht im Gelände, nur über Straße, Bordsteine und Vorgärten. Mein Profil liegt auch eher auf 70% Tour und trailähnlichen Pfaden und dem Rest mit Trails bis Stufe 2 mit höchstens Stufe 3 Einlagen (http://www.singletrail-skala.de/), also mehr das flowige, weniger das verblockte Hardcore Terrain. Bei 50cm Drops hörts bei mir definitiv und ganz sicher auf. Und das alles bergauf mit Muskelkraft. Genau das deckt m. M. nach das Anthem SX ab mit, ganz klar, strafferem Fahrwerk als das Trance. Das Trance bügelt sicher noch 2 Hausnummern mehr glatt, geht aber deutlich mehr zu AM und Enduro und ist, wie @Starter77 schon sagte in allen Versionen abfahrtslastiger.
> Für mich ist das Anthem das Brot-und-Butter Ratt, mit dem ich all das machen kann, was ich machen kann.



ich habe mich für das Trance entschieden weil ich noch ein Hardtail habe, welches ich immer noch gerne nutze.
Wenn ich allerdings alles auf eine Karte setzten müsste, also nicht die Wahl zwischen Hardtail oder AM hätte - dann wäre es sicher bei mir auch das Anthem geworden. Wird Zeit dass ich mir mehr zutraue und mehr als Touren fahre mit dem Trance.
So nun aber zurück zum Anthem


----------



## bummel42 (7. November 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Was ich mir für den Preis allerdings gewünscht hätte, wäre ein Carbon Hinterbau. Das wäre dem Gewicht sehr zuträglich und sollte noch drin sein. Immerhin, das 2017er hat da schon mal eine Carbonwippe.



Ein Alu-Hinterbau ist nicht schwerer als ein Carbon-Hinterbau. 
I.A. ist dies jedenfalls bei Giant so. Es gab technisch daher keinen Sinn diesen zu bauen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. November 2016)

Ok, das verstehe ich, wenn das so ist, dann macht das wenig Sinn.

P.S. Woher weißt du das?


----------



## bummel42 (8. November 2016)

Von einem Ingenieur von Giant. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (9. November 2016)

So, Faxen dick. Schaltung umgebaut.

















SRAM Shifter und Schaltwerk mussten Shimano weichen. Wie sich das schaltet werden wir morgen früh sehen .
Bitte beachten:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram...1-fach-schaltung.727463/page-15#post-14167092


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. November 2016)

Alles weiß heute früh, dazu hat es Schnee und Regen geschüttet wie aus den sprichwörtlichen Eimern. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Ratt zur Physio, verspannte Schulter, konnte ich dann aber knicken.
Erst jetzt, gegen 0900, kehrte ein wenig Ruhe ein und ich bin ein paar Meter gefahren. Verbaut sind also jetzt die 10-42er Kassette, die Kurbel mit ovalem Blatt und die Kette von SRAM bzw, KMC. Schaltwerk und Shifter sind nun von Shimano. Mehrmals alle Gänge rauf und runter geschaltet, absolut problem- und geräuschlos. Bitte beachten:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sram...1-fach-schaltung.727463/page-15#post-14167092. Da die Ritzelabstände der Kassetten gleich sind war das erst einmal auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Auch das 10er und 42er Ritzel werden völlig normal geschaltet. Kollisionen der oberen Schaltrolle mit der Kassette, wie in manchen Freds zu lesen, können nicht bestätigt werden. Die B-Schraube musste deshalb nicht bemüht werden, gleichwohl wurde sie korrekt eingestellt, um genügend Umschlingung auf dem 10er Ritzel zu haben.
Die Kassette bleibt auf jeden Fall, sie stellt für mich die einzig vernünftige Konstellation dar. Ebenfalls das ovale 28er Blatt samt Kurbel. Dieses Blatt ist ausschlaggebend für den Erhalt der 1x11. Ich wollte das Blatt weiterfahren weil es mir so gut tut und das geht zwingend nur mit Einfach. Also musste das 1x11 Konzept bleiben. Gerne hätte ich auch noch das SRAM Schaltwerk behalten. Das schaltet ja einwandfrei, sauber und akkurat, da aber die Seileinzuglängen nicht mit Shimano identisch sind, funzt das nicht. Blöd. Der ganze Umbau ist letztendlich nur dem vorsintflutlichen SRAM Shifter geschuldet. Ich bin nicht markenaffin. Was da vorne bei mir am Lenker schaltet, ist mir so lang wie breit und ob das knackt, klingelt oder die Marseillaise pfeift schon gleich dreimal. Es muss nur funktionieren und mir passen. Nachdem aber meine Daumenwurzel ständig mit dem langen Schalthebel kollidierte, ich beim Hochschalten kein Instant Release hatte und nur aus einer Handposition schalten konnte, musste das Teil weg. SRAM, ihr seid saudumm auf diese Weise Kunden zu verlieren.

Die Schaltvorgänge sind fast identisch. Aufgrund des InstantRelease gehen sie bei Shimano einen Tacken schneller hoch. Runter ist shiftermäßig gleich, nur die Kette findet rauf und runter etwas schneller ihren Platz, mehr digital, so als wenn man einen Schalter umlegt und der Gang ist drin. Das führt dazu, dass der Gangwechsel unter Last härter abläuft und das schnellere Einrasten der Kette geräuschmäßig über den Spider auf das Laufrad übertragen wird, was manche Nutzer als "blechern" beschreiben. Wenn man es so macht, wie wir das vor 1x11 alle gemacht haben, nämlich beim Schalten kurz die Last rausnehmen, taucht das Verhalten nicht auf und als Bonus freuen sich alle Komponenten, dass wir sie wieder schonend behandeln.
Das Design des Shimano Shifters ist eher bieder gehalten und kommt mit dem SRAM mMn. nicht mit. Auch laufen die inneren Schaltvorgänge nicht so smooth sondern eher etwas rauh ab. Da waren die 10fach spürbar besser. Ist mir unverständlich warum man das nicht fortführen kann. Wahrscheinlich hat das Controlling da wieder zugeschlagen: Qualität runter - Preis rauf.

Jetzt fahren wir erst einmal damit. Die SRAM Teile habe ich ja noch....


----------



## schoeppi (10. November 2016)

Jetzt musste ich das Instant Release erstmal googeln.
Ich wusste schon mal was das ist, hatte es wieder vergessen.
Hoffentlich kann ichs mir merken bis ich die Gelegenheit habe das im Vergleich mal zu testen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. November 2016)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Jetzt musste ich das Instant Release erstmal googeln.


Deinem Post nach, bist du also noch nie Shimano gefahren. Wenigstens nicht während der letzten 10 Jahre. Ich kenne das noch von den 7 und wohl auch noch 8fach Schaltungen. Ab den 9fach hatte Shimano dem Spuk definitiv schon ein Ende bereitet.
Wird halt beim Drücken des Step up Hebels nur erst mal ca 20% des Seilweges freigegeben und nix passiert. Erst beim Loslassen wird der Rest freigegeben und somit geschaltet, wie halt immer noch bei den SRAM Hebeln. Hab nie verstanden warum. Vielleicht kannst du das auf einer Probefahrt beim Händler probieren. Für mich war das wie eine Offenbarung. Einfach schon weil es jeder Logik widerspricht, dass nicht schon sofort beim Drücken geschaltet wird, sondern erst beim Loslassen. Das hat mir jedesmal Hirnkrebs verursacht. Instant Release ist deutlich intuitiver und natürlich auch schneller. Vielleicht hat es auch einen technischen Hintergrund gegeben, ich weiß es nicht.
Damit hätte ich zur Not auch leben können. Echt unbequem und teilweise hinderlich aber ist die fehlende Möglichkeit den Hebel in zwei Richtungen zu bedienen. Wenn du das kannst, gibt es fast keine Position der Hand, aus der du nicht schalten kannst. Genial.
Probier es aus.


----------



## schoeppi (10. November 2016)

Ich probiere und achte mal drauf.

Zum Händler muss ich dazu aber nicht, mein BMC hat ne aktuelle 11-fach XT.
Im Anschluss nehm ich das Trance her, das hat die 11-fach SRAM.
Vergleichen geht also.
Ich hatte uch Shimano und SRAM Bikes nebeneinander, 10-fach, wo ich auch immer
hin und her gewechselt bin.
Aber aufgefallen ist mir das nie.

Ich frage mal meinen Junior ob der das weiss.
Gleiches Thema, SRAM auffem Trainingsrad, XT 11-fach auf dem Einsatzbike.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. November 2016)




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2016)

Edit:


Rudirabe schrieb:


> Das Design des Shimano Shifters ist eher bieder gehalten und kommt mit dem SRAM mMn. nicht mit. Auch laufen die inneren Schaltvorgänge nicht so smooth sondern eher etwas rauh ab. Da waren die 10fach spürbar besser.



... draußen regnet es seit gestern nachmittag ununterbrochen wie blöd, einfach unterirdisch. ich kann nicht raus und biken. Da mein Anthem mittlerweile für mich schon richtig Suchtpotential hat, ist das echt schlimm. Also habe ich den SL-M9000 Shifter mit einer Pampe aus Fett und Teflonöl vollgepumpt und 150x durchgeschaltet. Erfolgreich. Inzwischen läuft er deutlich weniger rauh und die Bedienkräfte sind schon weniger geworden. Denke mal, dass er nach ein paar hundert Kilometern einen richtig guten Job macht und an die 10fach rankommt.
Für die Nachmacher: Vorsicht beim Mischen der Pampe. Sie sollte gerade so gaaaanz langsam laufen und klar wird sie an allen Ecken aus dem Shifter schwitzen. Also öfters mal abwischen und mit den Klamotten aufpassen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. November 2016)

Hab es nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin raus.
Fazit: Umbau auf XTR hat sich für mich voll gelohnt. Im praktischen Betrieb haben sich die Bedienkräfte deutlich verringert und liegen jetzt beim Runterschalten unter SRAM Niveau, beim Hochschalten etwa gleichauf. Damit haben sie das 10fach Niveau locker erreicht. Die Schaltwege sind kürzer, das Schalten selbst erfolgt beim Hochschalten praktisch augenblicklich, das heißt du betätigst den Hebel und der Gang ist drin. Das geschieht im Grunde völlig geräuschlos, du bekommst das nur mit weil sich deine Trittfrequenz ändert. Das Runterschalten verhält sich ähnlich, nur nicht ganz lautlos aus dem w. o. beschriebenem Grund, aber ebenfalls fast augenblicklich. Voraussetzung dafür ist ein natürlich ein inkl. B-Schraube und Schaltröllchenumbau korrekt eingestellter Antrieb. Auf einer 10-Punkte-Skala gebe ich SRAM für die Performance 9 Punkte und Shimano 10.


----------



## klaus1 (20. November 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure fachliche Debatte hier.
Fahre schon seit Jahren ein NSR 1 mit Umbau auf XTR und Reba Gabel. Würde mir nächstes Jahr gerne mal was neues gönnen und würde da zu dem Antem tendieren.
Bin eigentlich mehr Straßenfahrer und da auf Langstrecke (Brevet) unterwegs. Jetzt hatten wir uns dieses Jahr am Clausensee was für das WE gekauft und könnten jetzt eigentlich erst richtig MTB fahren. in unserer Heimat Rheinhessen macht das keinen Spaß da in den Weinbergen rum zu heizen. Wir können zur Zeit eben nur Waldautobahnen und ganz leichte Trail vom Können her fahren. Im Frühjahr möchten wir gerne mal so ein Biketraining buchen, um einfach sicher auf unseren Touren zu sein.
Jetzt meine Frage, welches Modell würdet Ihr mir vorschlagen? Es sollen schon auch Touren von 60km am Tag damit gefahren werden, nur so richtig Downhill oder schwere Single Trails nicht, um das nochmal zu lernen bin ich einfach zu alt (60). Wobei Ihr jetzt nicht denken solltet ein Opa schreibt euch der eh nichts mehr drauf hat.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. November 2016)

Clausensee Campingplatz? Die Gegend dort gehört zu einem meiner bevorzugten Reviere. Bin ich mindestens 10 mal im Jahr. Ich liebe es. Wir könnten gerne auch mal zusammen touren. Wenn du möchtest schreib mir einfach eine PM. Gestern erst war ich am Heldenstein unterwegs und Johanniskreuz war vor 4 Wochen dran. 

Zum Anthem kommt heute noch ein kleiner Bericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (20. November 2016)

@klaus1 Mach doch einfach eine Testfahrt. In Hochspeyer gibt es ein Giant-Testcenter, wo du dir die verschiedenen Modelle ausleihen kannst.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. November 2016)

Nichts ist so konstant wie der Wandel. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich wieder einiges getan,  andererseits neigt sich die Notwendigkeit von Anpassungen dem Ende zu, wie ich gestern feststellen musste. Was ja auch seine guten Seiten hat. Mein Frau sieht mich eh schon die ganze Zeit mit einem seltsam schrägen Blick an und ich werde das dumme Gefühl nicht los, dass ich einer Einweisung nur deshalb entgehe, weil ich im Garten noch die Hecke schneiden soll. Kauft sich ein neues Fahrrad und baut es wochenlang um.

Also. Der SQLab Sattel ist einem Flite  von Selle Italia gewichen, den ich ganz zufällig beim Stadler gesehen habe. Dazu auch noch in grün und als Sonderangebot. Naja, beim Stadler ist alles Sonderangebot, da muss man schon aufpassen. Der SQLab taugte mir nach 5 Jahren treuen Diensten nicht mehr, was sich bereits im Vorfeld der vergangenen Monate abzeichnete. Manche Tagestouren stand ich nur mit eisernem Willen durch. Der Körper verändert sich halt mit der Zeit. Der weitreichendste Umbau fand jedoch erst vor ein paar Tagen statt, als ich den serienmäßigen Laufradsatz austauschte. Noah Weber vom Bike-Lädle in Abtsgmünd machte mir ein Angebot auf Grundlage seiner eigenentwickelten Naben, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte. Seit dem laufen jetzt messergespeichte Noa Naben und e*-thirteen trs+ Felgen mit 28mm Maulweite im Rad. Ein Traum. Absolut empfehlenswert. Beides: Noah mit seinem Bike-Lädle und der Laufradsatz. Der Luftdruck der mit Latexschläuchen und RaceKing 2.2 ausgerüsteten Räder konnte problemlos um 0.2 - 0.3 bar gesenkt werden. Die Rolleigenschaften verbesserten sich ebenso wie die "Straßenlage" deutlich. Was vorher schon richtig gut war, ist jetzt noch deutlich besser geworden.

Mit dem gestrigen Tag in der Pfalz bin ich rund 650 km mit dem Anthem gefahren und gar nicht mehr böse, dass mein altes Fully den Weg alles irdischen gegangen ist. Dafür habe ich es gegen ein besseres und rundum gelungenes Rad eingetauscht, das mir die nächsten Jahre noch viel mehr Spaß machen wird.




Blick von der Hohen Loog




Auf dem Weg zur Kalmit





... auf dem Nach-Hause-Weg


Zwei Dinge aber liegen mir doch noch auf dem Herzen, lest ihr von Giant eigentlich hier mit? Das sind einmal die vordere 170er Bremsscheibe, die beim besten Willen nicht wirklich an so ein Bike gehört und der Laufradsatz mit nur 21mm Maulweite. Warum so geizig mit der Breite Giant, ihr habt doch alles im Portfolio.

Fazit: Voller Erfolg in jeder Hinsicht. Sobald die Tausend km voll sind sprechen wir uns wieder.


----------



## klaus1 (20. November 2016)

Mr. Mapei Fliesenkleber? Mir geht es erst mal nicht um eine Testfahrt, sondern welches Modell für mich ausreichend ist. Es gibt mittlerweile soviele Modelle , da blickt man wenn man sich nicht damit beschäftigt nicht durch. Beim RR hätte ich keinerlei Probleme, das betreibe ich seit meinem 7 Lebensjahr und baue meine Räder seit Jahrzehnten selbst auf. Im Februar habe ich gerade einen komplett Ausgestatteten Randoneur aus Titanmassgeröhr auf die Schlappen gestellt.
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/s/17529
http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/p/169691?in=user


----------



## fastclimber (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe zur Zeit noch ein uraltes ungefedertes 26" MTB aus den 90ern und bin da natürlich in Sachen Gewicht und Handling verwöhnt.Ich bin 182cm groß, Schrittlänge ca 88cm, 74kg.
Ich fahre gerne Touren, 20-80km, 1000-2000HM.
Waldautobahn oder Trail hoch, und auf Trails Grad 1, max 2 runter. Keine Bikeparks, keine großen Sprünge, aber ein Bunnyhop oder eine kurze verblockte Passage / Wurzelteppiche sollten schon drin sein  .
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully. Habe mir schon das Radon Skeen 120 (ist mir zu zierlich), Radon Slide 150 (ganz ok, mir zu schwer/behäbig vom Fahreindruck her), Canyon Neuron (sehr cool aber in der Version 9.0SL total überteuert für ein Versenderbike), Canyon Spectral 7.0 (fährt sich gut, ist aber halt auch ein etwas behägies Rad, gefühlt) angesehen / kurz gefahren.
Im Nachbarort ist ein Giant Händler, dort bin ich das Trance 2.0 gefahren, auch nicht schlecht, ähnlich wie das Spectral, aber fühlt sich etwas kürzer an, die 14kg gewogen in Größe L merkt man schon.
In diesem Thread bin ich auf das Anthem gestoßen. Vielleicht reicht das auch für mich aus...

Nachdem ich in diesem Thread RudiRabe's Bilder im Beitrag #29 gesehen habe, hätte mich interessiert, ob solche Wege das maximale sind was man dem Anthem zumuten kann? Das ist ja max Grad 1. Oder geht mit dem Rad auch etwas groberes Gelände ohne dass es einem in der Seele weh tut?
Sonst würde ich mir lieber das Trance nochmal anschauen und in Version 1.5 ordern. Mein Herz schlägt aber eher für leichte wendige Bikes, wenn das Anthem für meine Zwecke ausreicht - gerne.
Meine Radkumpels fahren Räder wie das Trance/Spectral, die raten mir eher ab ein Rad mit 120mm Federweg zu kaufen. Hmmm, macht das soviel aus? 120 oder 140mm? Ist ja grad mal eine Daumenbreite mehr...
Leider gibt es das Anthem nicht in 27,5" mit 2x11, XT, in Alu.
Ist die 21 mm Breite Felge tatsächlich ein Problem? Warum?

Danke schon mal

Nachtrag: Sehe gerade dass das Trance in der BIKE 04/2016 ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten hat. Ob das gerechtfertigt ist? Ich hoffe man darf hier einen Link posten, sonst bitte entfernen..
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...es--touren-fullys-unter-2000-euro/a30403.html


----------



## pfs2222 (2. Dezember 2016)

fastclimber schrieb:


> ...
> Nachtrag: Sehe gerade dass das Trance in der BIKE 04/2016 ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten hat. Ob das gerechtfertigt ist? Ich hoffe man darf hier einen Link posten, sonst bitte entfernen..
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...es--touren-fullys-unter-2000-euro/a30403.html



Zum Anthem kann ich nichts sagen, aber in der MountainBike war das 2016er Trance 1.5 sehr gut getestet worden. Und Du willst ja eher Richtung XT gehen. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall das 2017er Modell zumindest probefahren, bevor Du ein 2016er nimmst, die Geometrie hat sich ein wenig geändert und man liest geteilte Meinungen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Dezember 2016)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne Touren, 20-80km, 1000-2000HM.
> Waldautobahn oder Trail hoch, und auf Trails Grad 1, max 2 runter. Keine Bikeparks, keine großen Sprünge, aber ein Bunnyhop oder eine kurze verblockte Passage / Wurzelteppiche sollten schon drin sein  .


Damit fährst du in etwa das gleiche wie ich, wahrscheinlich gehe ich aber noch ein kleines Eckchen weiter was die Trails betrifft.



fastclimber schrieb:


> Nachdem ich in diesem Thread RudiRabe's Bilder im Beitrag #29 gesehen habe, hätte mich interessiert, ob solche Wege das maximale sind was man dem Anthem zumuten kann? Das ist ja max Grad 1. Oder geht mit dem Rad auch etwas groberes Gelände ohne dass es einem in der Seele weh tut?


Das ist im Schwarzwald in der Nähe von Baiersbronn aufgenommen und war zu dem Zeitpunkt der einzig zur Verfügung stehende Trail. Mehr als Grade 1 schätze ich den auch nicht und ist für mich und das Anthem mal ne nette Abwechslung, mehr nicht und keine Herausforderung. Weder für mich noch für das Ratt. Da hat es auf meinen bisherigen Touren schon andere Pfade gegeben. Bei Grade 3 ist bei mir allerdings die Grenze erreicht. Fahren tue ich das schon noch, nur eben nicht mehr alles. Da limitiert mich mein Kopf, dem Anthem würde ich das durchaus noch zutrauen. Weiter als bis dahin bin ich fahrmäßig also noch nicht gekommen, kann also nicht sagen wie sich das Ratt dabei verhält. Vielleicht wissen das hier noch andere.
Wurzelteppiche sind überhaupt kein Problem, von mir aus kilometerlang, dann aber nur downhill, weil die mich uphill nerven. Ist ne persönliche Sache, kann das Ratt nix dafür.

Aus welcher Kante kommst du? Im Pfälzerwald hätte ich so einen Grade 3 Trail.



fastclimber schrieb:


> Leider gibt es das Anthem nicht in 27,5" mit 2x11, XT, in Alu.


https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/anthem.2/29010/100551/#specifications.
Hat jetzt mal SLX. Performance sollte die gleiche wie XT sein, gewichtsmäßig nur ein wenig schwerer. Ist jetzt 2017. Weiß ja nicht worauf du aus bist.



fastclimber schrieb:


> Meine Radkumpels fahren Räder wie das Trance/Spectral, die raten mir eher ab ein Rad mit 120mm Federweg zu kaufen. Hmmm, macht das soviel aus? 120 oder 140mm? Ist ja grad mal eine Daumenbreite mehr...


Für das, was du damit vorhast, reichen die 120mm allemal. Macht mein Kumpel mit ner 100mm Recon. Und der hört nicht bei Grade 2 auf.
Die 100mm (110mm) Federweg hinten beim 2016er haben sich bis jetzt weder als nachteilig erwiesen, noch habe ich sie an die Grenze fahren können. Mit 75kg fahrfertig habe ich den Dämpfer auf 210psi eingestellt. In der Ebene rührt der sich beim pedalieren nur minimal, ist kaum zu sehen und auch bergauf brauche ich nicht zu blockieren.
Sicher, Federweg kann man nicht genug haben, nur muss man ihn auch nutzen. Musst du halt wissen, kann ich dir weder zu- noch abraten.



fastclimber schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Sehe gerade dass das Trance in der BIKE 04/2016 ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten hat. Ob das gerechtfertigt ist? Ich hoffe man darf hier einen Link posten, sonst bitte entfernen..
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountain...es--touren-fullys-unter-2000-euro/a30403.html


Kann ich nix zu sagen. Dass die Ausstattung der Räder von Jahr zu Jahr entweder schlechter oder teurer wird, ist in vielen Fällen so. Wichtiger aber ist eine gute Platform, die man bei Bedarf ausbauen kann. Solche Tests laufen bei mir bestenfalls unter Orientierungshilfe, kaufentscheidend ist der persönliche Eindruck: können wir zusammen oder können wir nicht? Und was muss ich ändern, damit wir zusammen können.



fastclimber schrieb:


> Ist die 21 mm Breite Felge tatsächlich ein Problem? Warum?


Die Felge an sich ist kein Problem, ist letztlich echt top Ware. Nur sind die 21mm (Maulweite?) bei der Bereifung nicht mehr zeitgemäß und wenn wir ehrlich sind, waren diese schmalen Felgen die uns die Industrie zu den breiten Reifen jahrelang verkauft hat nie Stand der Technik. Reifenbreite mal 0,5 sollte die Maulweite schon ergeben. Drunter wird's kippelig oder du kompensierst das mit Luftdruck. Nicht wirklich eine gute Idee. Drüber ist auch blöde, der Reifen wird dann rechteckig. Mit der korrekten Maulweite kannst du den Luftdruck ein wenig absenken, Grip und Komfort werden deutlich besser, trotzdem oder gerade deshalb ist der Rollwiderstand geringer. Das Teil lief nach dem Austausch der Laufräder wie die Feuerwehr, kein Vergleich zu vorher. Ich war echt bass erstaunt, welche Auswirkung das hatte. Auch jetzt noch nach den ersten 1000km erstaunt mich das immer wieder, wie effizient mein bisschen Kraft umgesetzt wird. Vom Lächeln in meinem Gesicht ganz zu schweigen...

Ohne bauliche Eingriffe und persönliche Abstimmung wirst wohl kein Ratt finden, was dir von der Stange weg passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Dezember 2016)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Mit 75kg fahrfertig habe ich den Dämpfer auf 210psi eingestellt. In der Ebene rührt der sich beim pedalieren nur minimal, ist kaum zu sehen und auch bergauf brauche ich nicht zu blockieren.


Achtung! Das ist ganz klar auch sehr abhängig von der Kurbelarmlänge und vom Blatt, d. h. rund oder oval.
Ist die Länge der Kurbelarme zu lang, was öfter der Fall ist als man glauben mag, der Industriestandard 175mm ist es meistens, führt das nicht nur zu hausgemachten Knieproblemen, sondern auch zu harten auf- und ab stampfenden Bewegungen der Beine, das Rad fängt unwillkürlich an zu wippen. Eine kürzere Kurbel hilft hier schon viel. Noch mehr, um das Wippen zu unterbinden, hilft, so zumindest bei mir, ein ovales Kettenblatt. Ganz zu schweigen vom Erholungsurlaub für die Knie


----------



## fastclimber (2. Dezember 2016)

@Rudirabe, danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Ich komme aus Kreis Ditzingen bei Ludwigsburg, nördlich von Stuttgart, keine gute Ecke fürs MTB, alles flach. Ich muss ein Stück mit dem Auto zum Biken. Schwäbische Alb, Schwarzwald, Stromberg. 
Das Anthem 2 
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/anthem.2/29010/100551/#specifications.
wiegt halt auch schon 13kg lt Giant. Gewogen? Keine Ahnung. 
Da ist kaum ein Unterschied zum Trance 1.5,  das hat lt Giant 13,4 - gewogen 14kg. Das kommt aber dann schon deutlich robuster rüber und ausstattungsbereinigt ist der Preis von Trance 1.5 auch ok. 
Es hilft alles nix, ich muss mal ein Anthem fahren. Leider hab ich die nächsten 2 Wochen die Handwerker im Haus . Mal sehn.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Dezember 2016)

fastclimber schrieb:


> Es hilft alles nix, ich muss mal ein Anthem fahren.


Genau so isses. Sonst können wir noch wochenlang sinnfrei fabulieren.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Dezember 2016)

1300 km sind jetzt auf der Uhr seit ich mein Rad am 22.Oktober abgeholt habe. Für gerade mal sieben Wochen nicht schlecht wie ich meine.
Was hat sich in der Zwischenzeit getan? Blicken wir kurz zurück:

Abweichend vom Lieferzustand habe ich folgende Änderungen durchgeführt:

Cockpit

Austausch des serienmäßigen Lenkers gegen einen Syntace Vector Carbon mit 780mm Länge. Da ich eh 3 davon habe, hab ich dem Anthem einen spendiert.
Austausch der serienmäßigen Griffe gegen umgebaute Griffe mit Lenkerband und grünem Lockring. Musste sein. Des grünen Lockringes wegen.
Fahrwerk:

Austausch des Laufradsatzes auf 28mm Maulweite. Noah Weber vom BikeLädle hat mir den gefertigt mit seinen Naben, e-thirteen Felgen und Messerspeichen. Super Arbeit, super LRS. Gerne wieder.
Austausch der serienmäßigen Bereifung auf Continental RaceKing RaceSport.
Ebenfalls den Saal verlassen mussten die sackschweren Maxxis Schläuche, hier kommen jetzt Geax Latexschläuche zum Einsatz. Ob ich mich nochmal zu Tubeless durchringe weiß ich noch nicht. Rumliegen habe ich den Kram in der Werkstatt, vielleicht im Frühjahr.
Antrieb:

Kurbellänge von 175mm auf 170mm geändert. SRAM wurde beibehalten, aus X0 wurde XX1, was aber völlig egal ist, da baugleich. Glück gehabt, da eine seltene blaue gerade im Bikemarkt zu haben war. Vielen Dank @scale007
Einbau eines ovalen Kettenblattes mit 28 Zähnen
Austausch des SRAM Shifters und Schaltwerk gegen Shimano. Warum steht weiter oben.
Bremsen:

Austausch der Guide RS gegen RSC. Letztere lag in zwei Ausführungen bei mir rum, also habe ich eine davon ans Bike geschraubt und die RS verkauft.
Austausch der vorderen Bremsscheibe von 170mm auf 200mm
Austausch der hinteren Bremsscheibe von 160mm auf die 170er von vorne.
Austausch der Bremsbeläge auf BBB/KoolStop vorne und hinten
Sonstiges:

Austausch der absenkbaren Sattelstütze gegen eine feste Syntace P6 Carbon
Austausch des serienmäßigen Sattels gegen einen SDG Circuit. Der ursprünglich vorgesehene Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonia schaffte es nicht aufs Treppchen, er wurde nach 5 Stunden unangenehm weil er den Damm zu sehr belastete.


Doch was zusammengekommen, bis man sein Farratt groß hat. Hat Spaß gemacht beim Bauen und macht immer noch Spaß beim Fahren. Und das nicht zu knapp, das breite Lächeln im Gesicht ist nicht schmäler geworden .

In diesem Sinne: Ride on


----------



## jim_morrison (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Rudirabe
Wow super Bericht von dir bis jetzt, Respekt!
Mach weiter so...
Ich habe immer schön mitgelesen, da ich ja das Anthem SX auch im Auge hatte.
"Leider" habe ich mich nun gegen das Anthem entschieden und mir diese Waffe geholt:
http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/ch-de/support/bike-archiv/2016/mountain/speedfox-02/xt/
Bin schon auf die ersten Ausfahrten gespannt.. 
Natürlich lese ich weiterhin deine tollen Berichte über das Anthem.. 
Gruss Jim


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. Dezember 2016)

Lese ich das richtig, dass das Speedfox ein 29er ist? Mit 29ern habe ich zwei Versuche hinter mir. Einmal mit einem Hardtail vor ein paar Jahren und vor kurzem mit einem Merida Fully. Mit dem Hardtail war's 'ne Katastrophe. Das Fully ging schon besser. Trotzdem, bei meinen 172 cm ein absolutes No-Go. 
Gib einmal Laut, wenn du die erste Tour hinter dir hast. Wünsche dir genauso viel Spaß mit dem Speedfox wie ich mit dem Anthem


----------



## jim_morrison (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
Ja es ist sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Probefahrt war jedoch sehr toll und hat mir gut gefallen. Ich werde das Bike anfangs Januar holen und dann hoffentlich bald einmal ein wenig fahren können. Gerne melde ich mich nach den ersten Ausfahrten.. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt. Das Anthem SX hätte ich eben in Deutschland holen müssen, da es dieses in der Schweiz nicht gibt. Und die abgeschwächte schweizer Variante kostet hier ein Vermögen [emoji85].
Freue mich schon sehr und werde sicher berichten. Wie schlägt sich dein Anthem nun nach all den Umbauten und wie findest du mein neues Bike von den Komponenten her?
Gruss Jim


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## jim_morrison (31. Dezember 2016)

Sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Dezember 2016)

Hi Manu, 
dein Speedfox schon da? 

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (31. Dezember 2016)

Hi Rudi
Leider noch nicht.. Da das Geschäft in den Ferien weilt kann ich es erst übernächste Woche abholen..
Hast du schon wieder was am Bike gebastelt?
 Dir auch nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Januar 2017)

Nein, nix mehr gebastelt. Der Austausch der Griffe gegen welche mit grünem Lockring war der letzte Streich. Wenn ich irgendwann mal die verwendeten Farben anhand einer Farbkarte bestimmt habe, mache ich mir vielleicht noch ein paar kleine Decals für die Felgen. Das hat aber bestimmt keine Eile und ist bestenfalls ein Gimmick. Mehr nicht, muss nicht wirklich sein.


Dazu eine kleine Story...

Am Freitag war ich hier unterwegs:







das ist im Nordschwarzwald auf knapp 1100m. Oben war ein fantastisches Wetter und 10°C warm, unten im Tal hatten wir Inversion und nur dicke, fette, graue Nebelsuppe. Hunderte von Touries waren unterwegs um Wetter und Schauspiel zu genießen und ich als einziger Biker.

Jetzt ist mein Rad ja hauptsächlich grün. Dazu hatte ich diese Jacke und Helm an,





und noch eine grüne Baggy. Also komplett durchgestylt wie die Typen von der Lycra Fraktion. Jedoch völlig unabsichtlich, ich hatte mir nichts dabei gedacht. Die Jacke ist schließlich schon 7 Jahre alt, Helm und Hose etwa 4, das Rad ja erst 3 Monate. Trotzdem muss das aber so rübergekommen sein, denn am Aussichtspunkt oben auf dem Berg sprach mich eine ältere Dame an die mit ihrer noch älteren Freundin dort unterwegs war und meinte: "Fehlen nur noch die grünen Handschuhe, wohl zu spät dran gedacht heute".

Also klar für den nächsten Ritt, ich lasse die grüne Baggy weg. Mit den Models der Lycra Fraktion hab ich nicht viel am Hut.


----------



## jim_morrison (1. Januar 2017)

Haha nicht schlecht. Sieh doch gut aus wenn alles passt. Das wichtigste ist dass es Spass macht und man ein tolles Bike unterm A... hat.. wenn ich das Giant nicht extra aus DE hätte beschaffen müssen, hätte ich mir das wohl geholt. Naja nun ist es das BMC und auch dieses wir Spass bereiten.. [emoji3]


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Februar 2017)

Sinn eines Forum, so wie dieses, ist unter anderem der Austausch von Erfahrungen und gegenseitige Hilfestellung. So sehe ich das.
Wer sich hier meldet und um Hilfe ersucht oder eigene Erlebnisse schildert, hat jedoch meist ein Problem. Es ist daher nur natürlich dass beim studieren eines Forums der Eindruck entsteht, die Welt sei schlecht, Hersteller bauen Mist und der Örtliche um die Ecke hat alles, nur keine Ahnung, davon aber viel, weil fast jeder hier nur seine frustrierenden Erlebnisse ablädt. Positive Ereignisse und Erfahrungen finden sich nur verkümmert.
Vieles ist berechtigt und wer einen Haufen Geld auf den Tisch des Hauses legt, hat ein Recht auf anständige Ware, Qualität und gescheiten, kundenorientierten Service. Basta.

Es gibt sie aber noch, die positiven Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema. Und ein solches möchte ich hier schildern und mich damit bei allen Beteiligten, dem Hersteller Giant und dem Lieferanten des hier besprochenen Bikes, Freeride-Mountain in Schorndorf, welches ich über den Bikemarkt hier im Forum bei ihm kaufte, für die reibungslose Abwicklung bedanken.

Wie üblich bei mir, checke ich von Zeit zu Zeit Schraubverbindungen und Lager auf Funktion und Leichtgängigkeit. Dabei bemerkte ich einen Riss an der Klebestelle einer Rohrhülse im Sitzrohr.











Auf dem Foto ist der Riss nur schlecht zu sehen, in natura jedoch problemlos.
Also mailte ich Freeride - Mountain was ich jetzt machen soll. Vorweg gesagt, bis zum Schluss hatten wir knappe 30 Mails gewechselt und jede Mail wurde innerhalb eines Tages und schneller beantwortet. Danke dafür.

Die wollten dann ein paar Fotos vom Schaden haben, damit diese an Giant weitergeleitet werden konnten. Das war schnell erledigt und wenige Tage später erhielt ich die Nachricht, dass der Rahmen zu Giant muss. Freeride schlug vor, dass ich das Rad vorbei bringe und sie den Rest erledigen. Jetzt ist Schorndorf nicht gerade um die Ecke. Mein Vorschlag war deshalb, dass ich die Demontage übernehme und den nackten Rahmen zuschicke. So wurde es dann auch vereinbart.

Nach knapp zwei Wochen kam die Nachricht: Rahmen wird getauscht und nach einer weiteren Woche: der Rahmen ist da.
Da ich Demontage, Erstversand und Wiedermontage übernommen hatte, erklärte sich Freeride einverstanden einige zur Montage benötigte Ersatzteile, die Montage eines neuen Innenlagers sowie den Versand zu mir zu übernehmen.

Et voila, die Welt kann so einfach sein. Darum an dieser Stelle meinen nochmaligen Dank an alle, besonders an Freeride - Mountain für die, wie ich finde, durch und durch professionelle Schadensabwicklung.

Kleiner Wermutstropfen trotzdem noch: der Rahmen hat eine andere Farbe. Nun, damit kann ich leben, gefällt mir genauso gut. Kostet mich nur einen anderen Sattel. Hab ich gestern für 35 Taler neu bei ebay geschossen. SDG MTN Circuit.

So wird es aussehen, bis auf Gabel und Sattelstütze . Zum Wochenende sollte er kommen.





Ich werde dann weiter berichten.


----------



## onkeldueres (7. Februar 2017)

Die Firma Giant ist m M n als sehr kulant bekannt, gewährleistet ohnehin eine lebenslange Garantie gegen Material und Konstruktionsfehler von daher ist der Austausch des Rahmens keine Besonderheit. Trotzdem toll das du alle hier dran beteiligten positiv erwähnst


----------



## jim_morrison (10. Februar 2017)

Hey Rudi,
Das sind sowohl gute als auch schlechte Nachrichten.. mich würde es grausam stören nicht mehr diese geile Rahmenfarbe zu haben [emoji17][emoji17]...
Aber gut dass du ihn ersetzt bekommst..
Bei mir gehts auch vorwärts:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/14352177

Gruss Manu


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Februar 2017)

Tja, Manu, was will ich machen. Der alte Rahmen war farblich schon ein Hingucker. Jetzt muss ich eben mit dem neuen Leben, der, seien wir ehrlich, auch nicht so schlecht aussieht, aber schon ein wenig Einheitsbrei ist. Jetzt mach ich ihn erstmal fertig, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Februar 2017)

Mittwoch kam das Paket mit dem neuen Rahmen an. Sauber verpackt, Steuerlager und Innenlager eingepresst und alle gewünschten Ersatzteile dabei. Vielen Dank Freeride und Werkstatt.

Zum Aufbau gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Der ging problemlos über die Bühne.

Heute früh, ich um fünfe raus, dann das neue Bike um sechse raus und wir zusammen wech.

Die Unterschiede fallen schon deutlich aus. Zum einen 26" zu 650b und zum anderen alter zu neuem Anthem Rahmen. Auch die Schaltung macht hier keine Ausnahme.

Zwischen 26" und 650b liegen durchaus kleine Welten. Das 650er läuft deutlich leichter ohne dass sich am Handling etwas zum Negativen geändert hätte. Besonders krass merkt man das, wenn man unmittelbar von einem Rad auf's andere umsteigt. Ich wollte nicht mehr zurück. 29er bleiben hier außen vor. Ich habe damit 2 Fahrversuche hinter mir und die Schnauze voll. Vom Rollwiderstand her bringen sie keine Vorteile mehr und fahrtechnisch sind sie eine Katastrophe. Was mich betrifft.

Der neue Rahmen des Anthem fährt sich spürbar straffer als der alte. Beim Alten hatte ich im groben Geläuf öftermal das Gefühl, der Hinterbau bewege sich ohne einen für mich ersichtlichen Grund, wenn auch nur minimal, selbständig in die eine oder andere Richtung. Ich konnte mir das nicht erklären und hielt das Verhalten für Einbildung. Offenbar hatte die angerissene Verklebung der Wippenaufnahme im Sattelrohr doch eine größere fahrtechnische Auswirkung, als ich bislang angenommen hatte. Da sich das schleichend entwickelte, fiel das weiter nicht auf und kam erst jetzt richtig zu Tage, nachdem ich den Rahmen gewechselt hatte.

Aufgrund des Rahmenwechsels bot es sich an, auch den Schaltzug der 1x11 auszutauschen. Ursprünglich verbaut waren ein beschichteter Innenzug und gedichtete Endkappen. Da bin ich kein Freund von und deshalb kommen nur geschliffene Innenzüge und ungedichte Kappen zum Einsatz. Die Beschichtung löst sich mit der Zeit, verstopft den Außenzug und die Dichtung der Kappe trägt ein Übriges zum ohnehin schon erhöhten Reibungswiderstand eines durchgehend verlegten Zuges bei. Anschließend hatte sich das Schaltverhalten deutlich verbessert, sprich die Bedienung des Shifters und die aufgewandten Bedienkräfte.

1x11 ist schon eine feine Sache, trotz des durch den vergrößerten Kettenschräglauf schon erhöhten Verschleißes, das gebe ich unumwunden zu. Die gegenüber 2x10 nochmals um einiges verbesserte Schaltperformance ist erst recht beeindruckend. Auch die einfachere Bedienung ist angenehm. Sie ist und bleibt aber ein spezielles, nicht für jedermann geeignetes Produkt. Die Bandbreite ist beschränkt und Versuche dies zu ändern kranken an riesigen Schaltsprüngen. Da hilft auch kein noch so lautes Marketinggeschrei. 1x12 lässt erst recht am Sinn der Übung zweifeln, denn damit verkehren sich Gewichtsvorteile ins Gegenteil und der Verschleiß steigt horrend. Abgesehen von der Unbezahlbarkeit des Systemes.
Ohne das ovale 30er Kettenblatt an meiner Kurbel hätte ich trotz allem keinen Bock auf 1x11, da für mich nicht fahrbar. So, aber nur in der Summe der Dinge, bleibt sie am Rad und erfreut mich.

Alles in allem, egal was zwischendurch geschah, eine gute Wahl, angefangen vom Hersteller, Über den Händler bis hin zum Rad, die ich jederzeit uneingeschränkt wiederholen würde.




 
Mit zusätzlicher Nachtjägerausrüstung...


Ride on!


----------



## onkeldueres (18. Februar 2017)

Sieht echt schick aus. Ist gelungen. Nur eins muss ich bemerken ohne jetzt hier eine neue Grundsatz Diskussion entfachen zu wollen. Höherer Verschleiß bei 1x12 ist Blödsinn und nur in deiner Theorie so. Habe 2016 mit meiner Eagle Gruppe knapp 4500 Kilometer inkl. Marathon abgerissen und noch nicht mal ein bisschen Verschleiss zu sehen. Übrigens auch mit nem Giant Anthem Advanced allerdings in 29" wobei,und da gebe ich dir recht der Unterschied zu 650B echt nicht soooo gross ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. Februar 2017)

Hmh, ich habe da zwar anderes gehört und kann mir geringeren Verschleiß schlecht vorstellen, sollte mich aber freuen, wenn dem so ist. Was SRAM dazu sagt, ist mir eh so lang wie breit, dem Marketing glaube ich kein Wort.
Vielleicht, wenn ich genug Geld zusammen habe, fahre ich sie um mir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Allerdings nicht mit dem 50er Blatt. Mal sehen, was sich bis dahin noch alles tut.


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo Rudi
Dein "neues" Bike sieht auch schick aus, jedoch leider nicht mehr so toll wie das "alte".
Hadt du denn einen 2017er Rahmen erhalten? Falls ja sollte der Hinterbau nun einiges massiver und steifer ausgebildet sein als beim alten Rahmen. Dies wurde mir zumindest von mehreren Quellen so berichtet.
Gruss Jim


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Februar 2017)

Manu, 
ist ein 2016er Rahmen. Sonst hätte ich ein echtes Problem. Die 2017er haben hinten 148mm, da wäre ein neues Hinterrad fällig gewesen. 
Sei es wie es sei, oder, wie es in Köln heißt, et küt, wie et küt. Am Rahmen kann ich nichts ändern, also leben wir jetzt zusammen und werden gemeinsam alt .


----------



## jim_morrison (19. Februar 2017)

Ja so schlimm ist es ja auch nicht. Ich würde jedoch zumindest die Aufkleber von Dämpfer und Gabel auf den Rahmen anstimmen oder allenfalls entfernen. Ansonsten sieht das Bike nun statt verspielt eher edel aus, was ja auch schön ist. Aber an erster Stelle kommt der Fahrspass und den hast du ja.. Ich habe heute erstmals mein Bike eine Stunde vorm Haus testen können und freue mich jetzt schon auf die erste Tour. Die wird sicher nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. 
Aber eins hab ich schon festgestellt: Der Bunnyhop fiel mir mit 26"ern etwas leichter. Dafür kann ich fast blind über Hindernisse rollen wo ich mit den 26ern schon etwas acht geben musste... 
Gruss Jim


----------



## jim_morrison (8. Mai 2017)

Hi Rudi,
wie gehts?
Alles in Ordnung mit dem Anthem? Habe schon lange nichts mehr davon gehört.. 
Hat der neue Rahmen nun gehalten und hast du weitere Modifikationen vorgenommen?
Gruss Manu


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. Mai 2017)

Hi Manu,

schön von dir zu hören. 

Dem Anthem und mir geht es gut. Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich die letzte Modifikation durchgeführt: ich habe die serienmäßige RS Revelation gegen eine Fox 34 ausgetauscht.

In der 2016er Ausstattung mit Revelation war das Rad deutlich unterfordert und mM. nach falsch ausgestattet. Mit der 34er Fox kann das Rad deutlich mehr und auch viel mehr als ich kann. Die 2017er Ausführung hat serienmäßig eine Pike eingebaut. Halte ich für die weitaus bessere Entscheidung als die Revelation. Andrerseits habe ich keinen Vergleich der Pike zur Fox.

Mit der Fox hat man viel eher das Gefühl, sie gehöre zum Bike und sei nicht nur ein Teil davon. Sie liegt satter auf den Wegen, folgt dem Untergrund besser, ist sensibler und der Losbrechmoment geht praktisch gegen 0. Auch sind die Reibungsverluste deutlich geringer. Die Gabeltechnik ist wertiger, die oberen Gleitbuchsen haben Ölnuten und als Dichtring im Luftkolben wurde statt eines O-Ringes ein Quadring verbaut. Quadringe sind für dynamische Dichtvorgänge deutlich besser geeignet als O-Ringe. Auch die Steifigkeit ist nochmal besser. Alles in allem, ist die Fox die bessere Gabel mit besserer Federwegsausnutzung und steht dem Rad deutlich besser. Jetzt ist das Anthem ein stimmiges, ausgewogenes Paket für viel Freude an Touren und flotten Trails.

Die Revelation ist keine schlechte Gabel, so richtig warm geworden bin ich mit ihr leider nicht. Die Fox ist ist spürbar besser und auch wertiger verarbeitet. Ich kann die Fox Fraktion schon verstehen, wenn die so auf ihre Gabeln schwören. Andrerseits ist sie das im Aftermarket verlangte Geld keineswegs wert. Die Preise sind da völlig überzogen. Hätte ich jetzt keine für einen guten Kurs im Bikemarkt bekommen, hätte ich solange gewartet bis RCZ oder ein anderer ein gescheites Angebot gemacht hätte. Die verlangten Taler im Laden hätte ich nie bezahlt.




 


Was macht dein Speedfox, Manu. Passt alles und bist du glücklich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (8. Mai 2017)

Hi Rudi,
dein Bike sieht sehr gut aus! Jetzt hast du dieselbe Gabel drauf wie ich. Freut mich, dass du mit dem Bike zufrieden bist. Ist schon eine coole Spassmaschine. Ich bin mit meinem Bike auch sehr zufrieden, v.a. mit den 29" Rädern. Damit bin ich bergab auf den Trails deutlich schneller und sicherer unterwegs als vorher mit den 26" Rädern des Cubes. Das Speedfox ist ein geniales Bike sowohl auf- als auch abwärts.
Letzthin hatte ich ein knacken wenn ich mit Druck auf die Pedalen trat. Mein Kollege und ich haben daraufhin sämtliche Schrauben nachgezogen. Leider half es nicht.. Danach habe ich aus "Frust" die hintere Steckachse herausgezogen. Die war furztrocken und es hatte sich wohl ein Sandkorn darauf verfangen. Kurz geputzt und etwas gefettet und weg war das Knacken..
Einzig die XT-Bremse dürfte etwas besser sein. Falls ich mal was an dem Bike tausche, dann wohl die Bremse..
Aber ich beklage mich da auf sehr hohem Niveau... 
 
Gruss Jim


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. Mai 2017)

Geile Landschaft , schönes Bike  Wie weit issn das vom Schwarzwald weg?

Das Speedfox hätte mir auch gefallen, allerdings in 650b. Hab ich nur zu spät gesehen. Freut mich, dass es dir passt.

Bevor ich die ganze Bremse tausche, würde ich es erstmal mit Bremsbelägen von KoolStop oder BBB versuchen. Ich habe beide Sorten an meiner Trail und Guide. Superb. Auf einer meiner Probefahrten hatte ich ein 29er Merida mit XT Bremsen, die waren echt mies. Ein anderes hatte SLX mit anderen als original Belägen und die war richtig gut. Versuch macht kluch...

Happy trails!


----------



## jim_morrison (8. Mai 2017)

Das klingt gut mit den Belägen.. wenn ein Tausch ansteht werde ich es mal versuchen.. bis zum Schwarzwald sind es in etwa 240km.. [emoji4] also machbar [emoji28]...
Ich wollte zunächst auch 650b. Als ich aber das Speedfox probefuhr hat wich das innert Sekunden erledigt.. [emoji23][emoji41]
Wobei ich wohl auch das Anthem SX gekauft hätte wenn man es in der Schweiz hätte kaufen können.. 
Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von diesem Ort...
Gruss Manu

Letztes Bild: So sah das Bike mach der letzten Ausfahrt dahin aus.. [emoji41]

















Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. Mai 2017)

Ist das schön


----------



## jim_morrison (8. Mai 2017)

Ja ich wohne glücklicherweise in einem perfekten Bikegebiet. Ich kann von zu Hause aus 360 Grad in jede Richtung den Berg hoch und habe überall Singletrails zuf Verfügung.. Demnächst gibts ein Video, sobald mein Kollege mit schneiden fertig ist.. [emoji4]
Gruss

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (8. Mai 2017)




----------



## jim_morrison (9. Mai 2017)

Hi Rudi
hier noch das Video zu der Location:




Der Start des Videos liegt etwas unterhalb des Fotostandortes.. Gruss Jim


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Mai 2017)

Alter Schwede, das geht ja ewig nur abwärts. Ich hab mir das zweimal angesehen.
Maulen da die Fußgänger nicht, wenn ihr so dicht und schnell an ihnen vorbei rauscht?
Kamera vor der Brust?
Sind mehrere Aufnahmen zusammen geschnitten. Sind zwei verschiedene Ratten.
Das könnte ich den ganzen Tag machen.

Ist in der Nähe von Chur, korrekt?


----------



## jim_morrison (10. Mai 2017)

Hi Rudi, habe ich dir nicht zu viel versprochen [emoji3][emoji3]

Ja das ist in der Nähe von Chur.. Und ja es ist von der Brust aus gefilmt. Mein Kollege und ich hatten beide eine Kamera montiert und von beiden sind abwechslungsweise Videoausschnitte drauf.. ich bin der mit dem grünen Garmin [emoji3]...
Die Leute hier sind sehr tolerant und meckern selten wenn man mit dem Bike kommt..  [emoji16]
Gefällt dir das Video?
Gruss Jim

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Mai 2017)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Gefällt dir das Video?


Na, aber sowas von!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jim_morrison (10. Mai 2017)

Freut mich, mir gefällt es auch sehr.. wenn du mal Lust und Zeit hast in die Schweiz zu kommen, weisst du wo du mich findest [emoji16]


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Mai 2017)




----------



## jim_morrison (14. Mai 2017)

Hey Rudi, gestern waren wir wieder unterwegs.. [emoji4]





Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Mai 2017)

Ihr habt richtig schöne Trails in deinem Land, Höhenangst sollte man aber besser nicht haben. Wie machst du das mit den Spitzkehren, ich hab da so meine Probleme mit. Die meisten hast du ausgeblendet. Versetzt du? 
Und wie kommst du hoch? Mit Muskelkraft?


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Mai 2017)

Ja das mit der Höhenangst stimmt [emoji4]..
Versetzen kann ich leider noch nicht. Entweder ich komme in einem Zug rum oder ich setze halt einen Fuß ab. Rauf komme ich schon mit Muskelkraft, allerdings nicht diese Trails.. [emoji4]
Hier gibt es glücklicherweise viele Kisstrassen und Waldwege hinauf, danach gehts Singletrails runter... Hats bei dir auch eine Tour gegeben dieses Wochenende?
Gruss

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Mai 2017)

Et voilá


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Mai 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Et voilá


Sehr schön! Bei mir sah der Aussichtspunkt in etwa so aus:


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Mai 2017)

Wow, saugeil. Ist das schön.

Manu, wir haben doch ein tolles Hobby, muss ich immer wieder feststellen. Ich brauche keine Millionen, keinen Armani, Gucci und Louis Vuitton Scheißdreck. Mein Bike, diese schönen Landschaften und das Erlebnis, sind tausendmal besser.


----------



## jim_morrison (14. Mai 2017)

Ja da hast du sowas von recht.. Es ist wunderschön und der Spassfaktor ist auch enorm hoch... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (24. Mai 2017)

Was hat denn das Anthem für einen Achsenstandard, X-12 oder E-Thru (ich habe nun auch ein Austauschrahmen bekommen und hatte vorher QR)? Laut Google-Recherche und Forumsuche hat Giant DT Spanner, die gibt es aber in beiden Varianten.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Mai 2017)

X12 mit DT Swiss Steckachse, also 12mm. Das sind keine Spanner. Ist eine richtige Schraubachse mit diesem DTSwiss Ratschensystem.


----------



## ekm (24. Mai 2017)

Danke.  JA, ich weiß sind "Steckachsen"


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Mai 2017)

Und was machst du jetzt? Kannst du die Nabe umbauen?


----------



## ekm (24. Mai 2017)

Jepp. Also kein Problem.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Mai 2017)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen. Machma Foto wenn du fertig bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (24. Mai 2017)

Sieht farblich genauso aus wie deiner, nur 29" und kein SX. 

Wenn es fertig ist mach ich ein Bild.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Mai 2017)

Ah, jetzt ja.

Hab eben noch ein paar blaue Decals auf die Fox geklebt, die ich vor ein paar Tagen geschossen hatte. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein oder zwei kleine blaue Akzente auf den Felgen und feddich.


----------



## ekm (2. Juni 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> X12 mit DT Swiss Steckachse, also 12mm. Das sind keine Spanner. Ist eine richtige Schraubachse mit diesem DTSwiss Ratschensystem.



Kleiner Hinweis falls jemand mit der Sufu hier landet: Das Anthem hat nicht X12 sondern *E-Thru. *


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Juni 2017)

Das ist korrekt. X12 ist missdeutend. Vom Prinzip her gleich, vom Gewinde her unterschiedlich, soweit ich weiß. Wie bei Standards üblich, macht jeder was anderes.


----------



## ekm (14. Juni 2017)

Wie versprochen ein Bild vom fertigen Aufbau:


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön und richtig stimmig. Vielleicht noch ein kleiner blauer Akzent an den Felgen. Nicht viel, einer reicht, bist eh recht sparsam mit Akzenten umgegangen, die Felgen sind praktisch blank, ebenso die Kurbel. Auch der Dämpfer ist fast frei. Weniger ist oft mehr. Dagegen sieht meines fast voll bunt aus.

Sieht so aus, als wäre eine 32er RS verbaut. Wenn dir irgendwann einmal eine 34er Fox mit Fit4 über den Weg läuft schlag zu. Es lohnt sich.

Du hast Formula R1 am Ratt und Carbonlenker. Meine R1 Geber, ich hatte sie bis MY 2014, da wurden dann vergrößerte AG Behälter eingebaut und andere Quadringe in den Zangen, fingen nach einer gewissen Zeit alle an zu schwitzen. D. h. dass geringste Mengen DOT austraten und sich unter der Geberbefestigung sammelte. Dadurch lösten sich die Lacke auf und beschädigten den Carbonverbund. 2 Lenker Schrott. Ich hatte 5 R1.
Nachdem Desaster bin ich zur Guide gewechselt. Einzig meine Frau hat noch eine R1 am Ratt. Der habe ich vorsichtshalber 2 Lagen durchsichtiges Paketband um den Lenker gewickelt und darauf den Geber befestigt. Das fällt nicht auf, man sieht es praktisch nicht.

Ich will dir da keine Panik machen. Ich weiß ja auch nicht wie alt deine R1 ist und ob dieses Problem bei neueren Baujahren noch, oder nicht mehr besteht.

Das ist vom April diesen Jahres. Lenker vom Ratt meines Sohnes. Zwar Alu, kein Carbon, optisch trotzdem im Eimer. War nicht ganz so schlimm, des Lenkers Zeit war eh abgelaufen. Jetzt sitzt ein eloxierter drauf, da kann so schnell nichts passieren.


----------



## ekm (14. Juni 2017)

Die Teile waren an einem komplett schwarzen Rad, deswegen ist da auch keine Farbe zu finden. 

Ist eine 2011er R1, bisher habe ich mit den Hebeln keine solchen Probleme. An meinem HT habe ich ne 2010er R1, da ist auch nix. Das solche erheblichen Mengen DOT austreten, liegt mMn an defekten Membranplättchen. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass meine Lenker bisher immer entlackt waren 

Ist eine SID mit 100mm. Ich hätte auch noch ne Pike, die ich bei Bedarf verbauen könnte.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Juni 2017)

Das ist ganz klar die Membrandichtung. War auch meine Vermutung. Hat sich jetzt eh erledigt. Obwohl ich die R1 sehr gerne gefahren bin.

Hab gleich mal meinen Dämpfer gecleant und von den grünen Resten des ersten Rahmens befreit.



 



ekm schrieb:


> Ist eine SID mit 100mm. Ich hätte auch noch ne Pike, die ich bei Bedarf verbauen könnte.


Würde ich ganz klar der Pike den Vorzug geben. Der Gewinn an Steifigkeit ist schon erstaunlich. Solange man nichts anderes gefahren ist, merkt man das nicht. Später will man es nicht mehr anders haben. Scheiß auf die 300gr. Mit der Fox fahre ich Kicker, die ich mir früher nicht zugetraut hätte. Liegt sicher nicht nur an der Fox, meinem Kopf aber wird mehr Sicherheit vermittelt, was ja auch der Fall ist und schon läuft es besser.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Juni 2017)

ekm schrieb:


> Ist eine 2011er R1, bisher habe ich mit den Hebeln keine solchen Probleme. An meinem HT habe ich ne 2010er R1, da ist auch nix. Das solche erheblichen Mengen DOT austreten, liegt mMn an defekten Membranplättchen. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass meine Lenker bisher immer entlackt waren


Von 2011 war meine erste, die letzte von Ende 2013. Das sind keine erheblichen Mengen die da austreten. Die sind winzig, man merkt es kaum. Mit dem Finger drübergewischt und er ist kaum feucht. Um das zerstörerische Werk zu beginnen, reicht es aber.  Tritt ja auch erst nach einer gewissen Zeit auf. Also, halt die Augen auf.


----------



## ekm (14. Juni 2017)

Das ist schon klar, die Pike hätte auch schwarze Standrohre, was der Optik förderlich ist. Allerdings ist bei der Geländeprofilierung in der heimatlichen Flachlandregion eine Pike "etwas" überdimensioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Juni 2017)

ekm schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, die Pike hätte auch schwarze Standrohre, was der Optik förderlich ist. Allerdings ist bei der Geländeprofilierung in der heimatlichen Flachlandregion eine Pike "etwas" überdimensioniert.


Die käme trotzdem richtig gut, nicht nur der schwarzen Standrohre wegen, sondern auch der 35mm statt 32mm wegen.

Kannst ja die Straßengräben rauf und runter fahren, kommst auch auf Höhenmeter. Im Ernst, in deiner Gegend ist nicht wirklich viel mit Hügeln. Haste recht. Dafür kannst aber ins Erzgebirge fahren, Samstags früh los und spät wieder zurück, damit es sich lohnt. Zwei Stunden bist du dann aber schon unterwegs. Oder mal auf ein WE. Ich bin 2-3 mal im Jahr in Satzung, Bekannte und Verwandte besuchen. Mein Ratt ist immer dabei und da rumzufahren, auch in der Tschechei, bringt immer richtig Spaß. Die Tschechen sind nicht gerade die freundlichsten Zeitgenossen, aber die Gegend ist gut.


----------



## ekm (14. Juni 2017)

Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit mal testen. Erstmal fahre ich ein paar Mal mit der Sid, dann kommt die Pike mal zum Vergleich rein.

Erzgebirge ist schon schön, ebm bin ich auch schon ein paar mal gefahren. Öfter fällt aber flach, ich habe idR. gerade so ein 2h Zeitfenster zum Fahren.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Juni 2017)

Mit zwei Stunden wird das schon knapp. Mache ich auch, wenn ich in die Pfalz fahre. Bis zu zwei Stunden kein Problem. Das kann ich dann auch öfter, arbeite ja nicht mehr.
Wenn du die Pike probiert hast, lass es mich wissen. 

Wie sieht das denn mit den Polen aus. Die haben ja auch ein paar schöne Gebiete bei dir in der Nähe. Oder muss man Angst haben, dass man ohne Auto zurück kommt. 
Im bayerischen Wald hab ich das Auto noch in Deutschland stehen lassen und bin nur mit den Rad rüber.


----------



## ekm (14. Juni 2017)

Mach ich.

Polen kenne ich nur von der Landkarte.


----------



## ekm (13. Juli 2017)

So die Pike ist verbaut (120mm) und etwas mehr Farbe (Gabel- und Nabendekor in Rahmenfarbe). 

Die Pike (RCT3) macht das Rad noch allroundtauglicher. Im offenen Modus fühlt sich das Fahrwerk nach deutlich mehr an, mit Plattform hat man quasi im Handundrehen ein sportlich straffes Fahrwerk. Ich bin allerdings noch nicht wirklich ausgibig zum testen gekommen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. Juli 2017)

Die Pike ist jetzt aber ein richtiger Hammer mit ihren schwarzen, 35mm Standrohren. Und das Rad sieht so sauber aus .
Wie es sich fährt, hast schon ein wenig beschrieben. Hat sich sicher schon einiges geändert gegenüber der SID. Kann mir gut vorstellen dass das Rad damit gut zum "immer-dabei-Rad" mutiert. Die SID ist schon speziell. Hatte sie für zwei Jahre am Zweitfully. War mir irgendwann zu straff und unkomfortabel. Hatte mich da ganz klar verschätzt.

Der Sattel sieht nach Speedneedle aus. Wie kommst du damit klar? Zu den Zwergen gehörst du auch nicht gerade. Da, finde ich, macht ein 29er Sinn.

Feines Ratt


----------



## ekm (15. Juli 2017)

Danke. 

Ja ist ein Speedy, hab bis jetzt noch nix bequemeres gefunden. Der Sattel passt optimal. Klingt jetzt für den ein oder anderen etwas merkwürdig, aber ich hatte SLR in allen Varianten von ohne bis dicken Bezug, mit und ohne Loch, Flite ebenso. Auch Spezi Toupe und Phenom.. etc. auf denen konnte ich nicht so lang sitzen.

Mit der SID bin ich eigentlich ganz gut klar gekommen, sowohl 26 als auch 29, Fully oder HT. Der FW war immer so abgestimmt, dass er zu 99% ausgenutzt wurde. Regelmäßiger eigener Service sorgt auch für besseres Ansprechverhalten.

Die Pike ist halt steifer. Abstimmungsmäßig geht aber noch etwas. 

Ja, so ein 29er macht bei Leuten über 180 schon Sinn.

Falls du 240er Naben hast ich habe noch ein paar Decals im Giant blau über


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Juli 2017)

ekm schrieb:


> Falls du 240er Naben hast ich habe noch ein paar Decals im Giant blau über


Hab zwar keine DT Naben,  sondern die NOA vom BikeLädle, kannst trotzdem bitte ein Foto machen, vielleicht kann ich sie sonstwie verwenden. 
Die Pike ist, wie man so liest, ein echtes Tuningobjekt. Dass es dafür eine AWK gibt ist dir sicher nicht unbekannt. Es gibt aber sogar einen Umbausatz auf Stahlfeder. Wer da ein wenig Ahnung hat, kann sich seine eigene Pike aufbauen . 
Was mich bei RS schon gestört hat, waren die Slipstick und Dichtprobleme. Die DA Ausführungen sind mir immer irgendwann abgesoffen, weil sich die Negativkammer gefüllt hat, dann hielt sich die Fettpampe in der Positivkammer dort auch nicht lange auf und bei einer Reba hatte ich böse Slipstick Probleme. Meine Revelation aus dem Anthem werde ich jetzt auf Quadringe umstellen. O-Ringe sind eben nix für dynamische Anwendungen, deshalb hat Fox auch keine verbaut. Ich denke, dass viele Probleme bei RS einfach darauf zurückzuführen sind. Mal sehen, ob es klappt. Ich muss sowieso die Dichtungen dort wechseln, weil sich ständig Luft aus der Positivkammer davonmacht und die Gabel innerhalb weniger Tage an Federweg verliert. 
Das war letztlich auch ein Grund zu Fox zu wechseln. 

Dir noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## jim_morrison (16. Juli 2017)

Zu den Zwergen gehörst du auch nicht gerade. Da, finde ich, macht ein 29er Sinn. [emoji23]

29" macht auch bei Zwergen Sinn kann ich euch sagen... [emoji23][emoji12]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrails (24. Juli 2017)

Kann mir hier wer helfen welche Reifenbreite maximal in den Hinterbau passt?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (26. Juli 2017)

In welchen Hinterbau? 2016 oder 2017?


----------



## hometrails (26. Juli 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> In welchen Hinterbau? 2016 oder 2017?


2015 SX. Hat sich aber erledigt, am Montag kommt ein 2017er Anthem 1. [emoji16]


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (27. Juli 2017)

Wow, Glückwunsch! 

Wir erwarten dann deinen Bericht .


----------



## hometrails (19. August 2017)

Ich habe fertig.

Die Schwalbe Gummis habe ich gegen Maxxis DHR2 2.3 Maxxterra und Ikon 2.35 Maxxgrip getauscht. Beide tubeless.

Der Lenker hatte mir etwas zuviel Rise, wodurch ich einen flacheren Ritchey gewechselt habe. Dazu ist der Vorbau auf negativ gedreht.







Gesendet von meinem P01MA mit Tapatalk


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. August 2017)

Supergut .

Kannst du einen Unterschied zum letzten 2016er Modell feststellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekm (18. September 2017)

Hab gerade gesehen,dass ich dir noch etwas schuldig bin..


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. September 2017)

Da muss man extra zum Bäcker fahren, damit man Zeit hat, zu antworten.
Sorry, dass es etwas länger gedauert hat und vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Ich habe mir inzwischen selbstklebende Folie für meinen Laserdrucker besorgt und mache die paar Decals selbst. Wenn ich dazu komme .
Am Hinterrad habe ich schon angefangen. Geht ganz gut. Vorteil ist, ich bekomme exakt die Farbe, die ich brauche. Nachteil, es darf nix kompliziertes sein, wie Beschriftung und dergleichen, das kann ich nicht schneiden. Muss es auch nicht, für'n paar blaue Streifen auf den Felgen reicht es.
Nochmals Danke.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. September 2017)

@hometrails
Was macht dein Anthem? Wie fährt es sich? Ich hätte gerne gewusst, ob du fühlbare Unterschiede zum Vorgängermodell im Fahrverhalten finden konntest.


----------



## ekm (22. September 2017)

Kommt auf den Bildern nicht so farbecht rüber, aber es ist auch exakt der gleiche Farbton wie der vom Rahmen, da haben die Jungs saubere Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## hometrails (22. September 2017)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> @hometrails
> Was macht dein Anthem? Wie fährt es sich? Ich hätte gerne gewusst, ob du fühlbare Unterschiede zum Vorgängermodell im Fahrverhalten finden konntest.


Oh, ich hatte mich ggf. falsch ausgedrückt. Als Canyon Spectral 29 Nachfolger sollte es zuerst ein SX aus 2016 werden. Da ich dann aber ein 2017er Anthem 1 zu einem top Kurs gefunden habe, ist es etwas mehr Trail als XC geworden. Fox und Shimano sind mir irgendwie auch wieder lieber als SRAM.


----------



## granni72 (17. Januar 2018)

Hat schon jemand das 2018er Anthem probieren können, oder schon in seinem Besitz?
Wie ist so der Eindruck von dem bike? Soll ja jetzt mehr Race-Gene in sich haben.

Lese recht viel gutes und denke drüber nach ein 2er zu kaufen, welches dann mein Trance 2 2016 ersetzen soll.


----------



## Scombrus (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zur Steckachse beim Anthem 2, 2017
bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne die Frage hier: 

Ich steige von RR auf MTB um, habe nur mäßig Ahnung von aktueller MTB-Technik und bin an einem Anthem 2 2017 interessiert, das in der Gegend angeboten wird. Bei der Achse bin ich mir jedoch unsicher. Handelt es sich um Steckachsen? Worauf sollte ich bei den Achsen achten?

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/anthem-2-2017 

Naben (v/h)GIANT by Formula Tracker Boost 15x110 / 12x148


----------



## Starter77 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ja es handelt sich um Steckachsen.


----------



## Scombrus (3. Oktober 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ja es handelt sich um Steckachsen.



danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## andyman75664 (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

hat hier noch jemand ein Anthem in 27,5'' in Benutzung oder sind die alle schon ausgemustert? 
Nachdem meine Anthem 1 2016 länger rum stand und ich mich anderweitig beschäftigt habe, möchte ich wieder einsteigen. 
Ich denke darüber nach den original LRS durch was besseres zu ersetzen, leider gibt es kaum mehr 27,5'' LRS mit 25/26mm Maulweite. Was kann man hier nehmen? 
Da die Reifen auch ziemlich runter sind und noch 2.25'' drauf sind, will ich da auch was neues verbauen. 
Was ist die maximale Reifenbreite die ich da verbauen kann? Ich denke über einen 2,35'' nach, geht das an Gabel und Hinterbau? Leider finde ich bei Canyon kaum was dazu. 
Leider limitiert mich der Rahmen wahrscheinlich doch bei der Wahl breiterer Reifen, was wiederum auch Auswirkungen auf die Felgenbreite hat... Nervig, dass es nur noch 29'' er gibt...
Naja, vielleicht kann mir hier mal jemand ein Update geben,
würde mich freuen!

Danke, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. Juli 2022)

Soweit ich mich erinnere hatte ich 30er Felgen und 2.4er Reifen drauf. Müsste aber auch im Fred stehen.


----------

